#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  هل البنت الغير محجبه غير محترمه ؟؟؟

## sameh atiya

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هذا موضوع مهم رايته بصراحه فى احد المنتديات ورايت بان نناقشه معا وهو

هل البنت الغير محجبه غير محترمه؟ 

هل مبادرتك بالكلام مع بنت محجبه تختلف مع مبادره كلام مع بنت غير محجبه

من تحترمها اكثر بنت محجبه ام بنت تقول انها تصلي ولكن غير محجبه؟؟؟؟

هل البنت الغير محجبه غير محترمه؟ (فى اعتقادك )

هناك كلام بعض الناس ويرددونه كثيرا يقولون ان اكثر المحجبات هن على قدر بسيط من الجمال او ان المحجبه دائما غير جميله فانها تخفي بشاعتها وراء الحجاب وطبعا هذا كلام غير صحيح وغير منطقي فما رايكم؟؟


ويبقى السؤال المهم هل البنت الغير محجبه غير محترمه؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mido elmasry

Generalisation is mislaeding
يعنى اى تعميم لازم يكون غلط لان الاخلاق غير مرتبطه فى* معظم الاحيان* بالمظهر بدليل ان البنت الغير محجبه(المش محترمه)هل لم تحجبت تبقى محترمه!!! ده طبعا ما يلغيش حقيقة فرضية الحجاب على الفتاة المسلمه وده لازم يكون باقتناع منها انه فريضه ....
ويارب يهدينا كلنا...

----------


## نادر فؤاد

لوممكن اقول وجهة نظرى 
يبقى هقول حاجه مش كل المحجبات محترمات
ومش لازم تكون البنت اللى من غير حجاب مش محترمه بس هى اكيد مش متدينة
مع احترامى وتقديرى للجميع_____________________

----------


## hiline

مش شرط ان تكون واحده محجبه محترمه او البنت غير المحجبه مش محترمه
وكمان كتير بتلاقي بنات محجبه ولبسها مالدلش ان دي محجبه
وممكن تلاقي بنت مش محجبه ولبسها محترم 
بس عموما دا بيكون علي حسب الشخصيه لو محترمه او مش محترمه مش الحجاب اللي هيغيرها

----------


## sameh atiya

> Generalisation is mislaeding
> يعنى اى تعميم لازم يكون غلط لان الاخلاق غير مرتبطه فى* معظم الاحيان* بالمظهر بدليل ان البنت الغير محجبه(المش محترمه)هل لم تحجبت تبقى محترمه!!! ده طبعا ما يلغيش حقيقة فرضية الحجاب على الفتاة المسلمه وده لازم يكون باقتناع منها انه فريضه ....
> ويارب يهدينا كلنا...


مشكور انا المصرى على وجهة نظرك
وشكرا علىالمرور

----------


## Mr_007

متأكد أنك فعلا عايز رأينا ...

حسنا

أخى......

أولا وبدون اى شك فالاجابة هى : نـــــــــــــــــــعم
البنت الغير محجبة غير محترمة
وتريد الاسباب ...

اولا اعطنى سببا مقنع يمنعها من ارتداء الحجاب
ثانيا هى الأكثر عرضة لمضايقات الشباب
ثالثا هى ترخص نفسها بخلعها الحجاب
رابعا الملابس الضيقة ودى حط تحتيها مليون خط
خامسا ما رأيك فيمن تجلس على الكافيتريات وتشرب الشيشة وحدها
سادسا رأيك فيمن تجلس مع والدها وتشرب هذا الشىء ايضا

وبحكم تجاربى وانا اعمل بائع ....
أستطيع أن اخبرك عن اللاتى يدخلون المحلات التجارية بغرض الدلع وليس الشراء
وما أكثرهم ....

ولا احد ينكر ان هذاه الاخلاق من اخلاق الغير محجبة
والقليل من المحجبات اللاتى يتحجبن حجاب زائف

ولكن كما قلت ... فالخطأ أصلا فى البيت ومن التربية
فقد أخفق أهاليهم فى تأدية الرسالة بتربية الابناء والابقاء على الذرية الصالح

ولا اريد ان اطيل فى الرد فخير الكلام ما قل ودل
ولا داعى لأن أخوض فى موضوع الحجاب الزائف

انا اعرف ان معظم الاعضاء الان يسخطون على ردى
ولكن ....
عذرا ... فمن رأى منكم منكرا فليصلحه ...


ومستعد للنقاش

وشكرا

----------


## MaTR|X

الحجاب مش دليل الايام دى على التدين والاحترام
لكن بما أن الناس ميهمهاش غير المظاهر
فا يبقى فعلا المحجبة محترمة
والغير محجبة مش محترمة

على الاقل دا الظاهر..

----------


## Mr_007

كلام سلــــــــــــــــــــــــــيم

----------


## mido elmasry

انا عارف ان كان هيحصل خلط بين كون الحجاب واجب دينى وبين كونه سمه للبنت المؤدبة


> البنت الغير محجبة غير محترمة


التعميم فى كل الحالات اكيد مش صحيح..



> هى الأكثر عرضة لمضايقات الشباب


الشباب مبيعتقش محجبة او غير محجبة..



> الملابس الضيقة ودى حط تحتيها مليون خط


بنشوف بعض البنات بترتدى الحجاب ومعاه بادى وممكن يكون هاف ستوماك...



> خامسا ما رأيك فيمن تجلس على الكافيتريات وتشرب الشيشة وحدها
> سادسا رأيك فيمن تجلس مع والدها وتشرب هذا الشىء ايضا


الكلام ده ملوش علاقه بالحجاب..
-مينفعش نحكم على النسان من مظهره انا معاك يا Mr_007 ان معظم البنات اليومين بيعملوا حاجات تشيب الكتكوت (والشباب برضه) بس ده ميخليش الفتاة المحجبة محترمة بالتاكيد ويبقى العكس بالنسبة للانسانه الغير محجبة..
-فكرة المظهر ديه مش ممكن تكون صحيحه ممكن نلاقى انسان عليه كل مظاهر التدين وبالرغم من كده تلقيه عنيف وعصبى ولايستطيع التعامل مع الاخرين ...بتحصل!!

فى النهاية انا مبدافعش عن الغير محجبات
التلخيصمينفعش تقترن صفة الاحترام مع كون الفتاة محجبه او لا (لو مش محجبه يبقى نقصها حاجه)...

----------


## Mr_007

أخى المصرى ....

لقد ذكرت بعض الجُمل ولدى تعليقا عليها فأرجو أن تتقبل ذلك بصدر رحب ...

[QUOTE]التعميم فى كل الحالات اكيد مش صحيح..[/QUOTE


وقلت لك ما الذى يمنعها من ارتداء الحجاب ؟؟؟؟؟





> الشباب مبيعتقش محجبة او غير محجبة..


وده حسب نوع الحجاب اذا كان كامل وسليم او ....





> بنشوف بعض البنات بترتدى الحجاب ومعاه بادى وممكن يكون هاف ستوماك...


وده الحجاب الزائف الذى اشرت اليه فى كلامى


وبالنسبة للمظاهر فالناس ماعندهاش غير المظاهر عشان تتكلم على حد ...
شافوا واحدة عاملة فى نفسها البدع بيقولوا ....
وشافوا واحدة مرتدية حجاب ولبس ضيق بيقولوا ...
ولما يشوفوا واحدة محترمة لابسة حجاب كامل .. يحترمونها
ولو واحدة منقبة .....

واتحداك ... لو تجيب لى سبب مقنع يمنع البنت من ارتداء الحجاب ؟؟

ولا تنس ان الحجاب فريضة قبل كونه من مظاهر الاحترام

ويا ريت لو شايف حاجة فى كلامى غلط قوللى ...

أنا مستعد للنقاش

----------


## amr emam

من وجهه نظرى المتواضعه 

مش شرط  علشان البنت غير محجبه تكون غير محترمه والعكس صحيح 

ده بيتوقف على مدى ايمان البنت  والتمسك  بالاخلاق و العادات والتقاليد  

والبيئه  اللتى  نشأت  فيها  و ظروف تعليمها  ومدى ثقافتها  

تحياتى  للجميع  :f2: 

عمرو امام

----------


## hiline

بس علي فكه ياجماعه لمحترم محترم يعني مش حجاب اللي هيخلي بنت محترمه واو مش محترمه
ممكن تلاقي بنت مش محجبه ولبسها مش ضيق تبقي دي مش محتترمه عشان مش محجبه؟
لا طبعا دا علي حسب التربيه والمحترم الناس بتقول دا محترم من غير حجاب او بحجاب

----------


## hanteeraa

مرحبا ...
على فكره دى أول مشاركه لى فى المنتدى ده ..ومحتاج أعلق على الموضوع بجمله واحده مستقاه من حديث للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم(إذا لم تستح فأصنع ما شئت)
والحديث ده بيحمل معانى كثيره جدا ويكمله فى ذلك بل ويقوى المعنى الحديث الآخر(البر لايبلى والذنب لاينسى والديان لايموت إعمل ما شئت كما تدين تدان)
كل واحدوواحده لازم يضع هاتين الجملتين فى راسه وبعد كده إعمل اللى انت عاوزه حسب اخلاقك وتقاليدك وللى يقدره عليه ربنا أو الشيطان اللى جواه يعمله يعنى ان كان عمل خير فربنا هداه وكفى الناس شره واذا كان عمل شر فمن نفسه الأماره بالسوء .
وعاوز أقول إن الدينو العادات والتقاليد بتطبع على السلوك يعنى لايوجد دين ربنا شرعه لينا سواء توراه أو إنجيل أو قرآن إلا وحثنا على الفضيله وعلى معامله الناس معامله حسنه 
متقليش بعد كده ان كل اللى ربى ذقنه يبقى راجل ورع وتقى أو كل واحده مش لابسه حجاب تبقى ماجنه إطلاقا بس المشكله هى اللى رباها وعودها لم يقومها على الدين (انا باتكلم عن كلمه الدين بصفه عامه ولست اخص دين معين ) 
والمثل بيقول عارف فلان قال آه عاشرته قال لأ يبقى معرفتوش والبنى آدم سيره يعنى كلنا بنتقابل ونتفارق وفى الآخر العشره هى اللى بتدوم
وكفايه كده انا طولت عليكم .....تصبحوا على خير

----------


## sameh atiya

> لوممكن اقول وجهة نظرى 
> يبقى هقول حاجه مش كل المحجبات محترمات
> ومش لازم تكون البنت اللى من غير حجاب مش محترمه بس هى اكيد مش متدينة
> مع احترامى وتقديرى للجميع_____________________


اكيد طبعا تقول وجهة نظرك لانى ده اللى انا عايزه
عندك حق ليس كل المحجبات محترمات ولا كل الغير محجبات غير محترمات
بس احنا لينا الظاهر اخى 
علشان اعرف اذا كان دى مؤدبه او لا
انا عن نفسى والحمد الله نيتى كويسه يعنى بشوف واحده لبسها كويس
ومحترم بس مش لابسه حجاب بقول اكيد ده بسبب البيءه اللى هى نشئت فيها
وبشوف محجبه بس للاسف لبسها مش عايز اقولك بقول طيب ايه لزمة الحجاب
وكمان بشوف بنات محجبات بس شعرها من قدام باين
طيب ايه لزمة الحجاب
بس انت عارف الواحد لما بيشوف واحده منقبه بيفرح بيقول يا ريت كله يبقى كده
وبرضوا مش شرط ةلانهم برضوا ممكن يلبسوة علشان حاجات تانى
اللهم اهدى بنات المسلمين جميعا
يا رب اهديهم (لانى الشاب هو الوحيد المظلوم)

----------


## BeAuTiFuL MiNdY

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

حقيقة اتفاجئت برائ mr 007

ليس ابدا شرطا ان تكون الفتاة غير المحجبة غير محترمة

ولكن ممكن القول بأنها ربما لا تكون عالية التدين بحيث يسمح لها تدينها العالي بالحجاب والثبات عليه 

ولكن عفوا هذا ليس معناه انها لا تصلي
او انها نمامة مثلا 

او او او 

حقيقة وسامحوني هناك الكثير من النماذج للفتيات المحجبة تنقل صورة غير لائقة بالحجاب الحقيقي

وانا لا انكر ان هناك غير محجبات ايضا غير لائقات 

ولكن الأقوى ان تكون المحجبة هي القدوة والمنار الهادي لغيرها وليس العكس

ومن باب الواقع 

انا اعرف فتيات محجبات لا تصلين وفي نفس الوقت ارى العكس ؟؟؟؟؟؟


يعني اخيرا 

الإحترام ينبع من الداخل ويحلل بالسلوك 
 والسلوك تفاعل بالنظرة والحديث ومن هنا نستطيع الحكم على المحترم الحقيقي

ولي سؤال بالعكس 

هل الرجل الذي لا يصلي محترم؟

ام لأن الصلاة ليست بمظهر خارجي للرجل نتغاضى عن الحديث عنها

نحن شعب ناخذ بالمظاهر
يعني تشوف واحدة محجبة  تنغر وتسبق بالنية الحسنة

وعندما ترى فتاة غير محجبة تاخذ بسوء النية ؟؟؟

بالله ده كلام؟؟؟

ودمتم

لولو*

----------


## Abdou Basha

لأ خالص...
فيه بنات بيلبسوا حجاب وحاجة آخر مسخرة... والعكس .

----------


## اميرة الاحلام

الاخ الفاضل سامح
كان عندي سؤال هو الاحترام ايه من وجهة نظرك؟ شكل ولبس ؟؟ ولا تصرفات وافعال واخلاق؟؟
علي العموم اذا كان شكل يبقي المظهر هو العامل الاساسي اللي نبنى راينا عليه فأى واحده تكون لابسه حجاب هتكون محترمه
اما اذا كان تصرفات واخلاق (ودا وجهة نظرى) انه مش اي واحده محجبه ولا حتى منقبه لازم تكون محترمه لان الظاهر حاجه والباطن حاجه تانيه خالص 
لانى ببساطه بشوف واحده لابسه نقاب بترفع النقاب وتشرب شيشه وسجاير!!!!!!!!!!!!!
وبتحصل كتير ومش معنى كدا انهم كلهم كدا  لا طبعا اكيد في منهم محترمين بس الاقليه بتسيء للاغلبيه
والمحجبات( وانا من ضمنهم طبعا)مش كلهم كويسين ومش كلهم وحشين بس في اغلبيه بتسيء فعلا لباقي المحجبات من ناحية اللبس او التصرف 
يبقي مختصر الكلام الاساس في التربيه والنشئه مش اللبس والشكل العام
وتقبل تحياتى وللجميع

----------


## mar mar

_اكيد الاحترام هو الجاب لان ربنا امرنا بيه 
ورسولنا الكريم ذكر اربعة نساء تنكح المرة لاجلهم وكان اهمهم ذات الدين اي المتمسكة بدينها وحاجبها يعني مش قال احترامها ليه لان الجواهر تحفظ داخل الصناديق كي لا تترك لكل عابر سبيل ينظر اليها ويجرحها وكذلك افلمرأه التي هي اغلي من الجواهر ترتدي الحجاب لتعف نفسها عن كل قبيح ونذل وغير ذلك فاني لا اقصد بالحجاب ما هو سائد من لبس شفاف وضيق وعليه طرحة صغير مدعين ان هذا هو الحجاب ولكني اقصد وبمعني كل حرف ان الحجاب هو الحجاب الشرعي الذي هو عنوان احترامها_

----------


## مجد الاسلام

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> حقيقة اتفاجئت برائ mr 007
> 
> ليس ابدا شرطا ان تكون الفتاة غير المحجبة غير محترمة
> 
> ولكن ممكن القول بأنها ربما لا تكون عالية التدين بحيث يسمح لها تدينها العالي بالحجاب والثبات عليه 
> 
> ولكن عفوا هذا ليس معناه انها لا تصلي
> ...


الاخت الغاليه الحجاب فرض علي المسلمة وليس زيادة ولا فضل من عندها 
نحن مطالبون بفعل ماامرنا الله به وليس لنا خيار في هذا وان تركناه نأثم
ودا ممكن يتطبق على كلام كتير 
يعني لو شفت واحد بيصلي وبيعمل حاجات وحشة يبقي مصليش
ولو شفت واحد بيتصدق وبيعمل حاجات وحشة يبقى مااتصدقش 
لا يبقي مش حنعمل حاجة ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يبقي انا لازم اصلى ولازم اتصدق ولازم اصوم ولازم البنت تترتدي الحجاب الشرعي مش الغربي لان دا حصانة ليها اولا وللشباب ثانيا والمجتمع والامة كلها
لان المرأه ذي ماقال الاخوة لازم يكون عندها حياء وتخاف علي نفسها

----------


## mido elmasry

على فكرة احنا خرجنا من الموضوع!!

----------


## sameh atiya

> مش شرط ان تكون واحده محجبه محترمه او البنت غير المحجبه مش محترمه
> وكمان كتير بتلاقي بنات محجبه ولبسها مالدلش ان دي محجبه
> وممكن تلاقي بنت مش محجبه ولبسها محترم 
> بس عموما دا بيكون علي حسب الشخصيه لو محترمه او مش محترمه مش الحجاب اللي هيغيرها


بس الحجاب فرض عليها سواء لبست لبس محترم او لا
وعموما اكيدطبعا هو حسب الشخصيه والبيئه اللى اتربت فيها
من هنانقدر نحكم عليها 
بس ليه هى تخلى نفسها عرضه للكلام الكتير قوى واللى ما بيخلصشى
شكرا هيلين على المرور

----------


## loooozaaaa

لا طبعا كل البنات محترمين ده من وجهة نظري

----------


## FalconShadow

بصراحة انا ملاحظ تخبط في بعض المفاهيم وعشان كدا قبل ما نقول مين محترم ومين مش محترم لازم نفهم يعني ايه حجاب اسلامي ونفهم يعني ايه احترام واللي حنستنتج منه ان اي بنت مسلمة مطالبة بالحجاب الاسلامي واللي بيشمل اللبس  وحسن الخلق وعشان نقدر نجاوب السؤال اللي طرحه العضو الكريم لازم نفصل الموضوع ونوضح بعض الأمور ..
وأحب أوضح إن بعض الاحاديث الشريفة ذكرت ان المراة التي تكشف عن شعرها للرجل الاجنبي تعلق يوم القيامة من شعر راسها في نار جهنم . وكذلك المراة التي تتطيب وتتزين خارج بيتها ولغير زوجها فهي تلقى يوم القيامة عذابا اليما جدا لانها بعملها هذا تجلب انتباه الرجال اليها الامر الذي يشجع على انتشار المعاصي والفساد 
  ما هو الحجاب الاسلامي ؟ ولماذا فرض الاسلام الحجاب ؟ لقد اعطى الله تبارك وتعالى الانسان شعاعا من جلاله وجماله ، والحجاب  فرض من اجل الحفاظ على الاستقرار والسكينة والصدق والاخلاص والسعادة والوئام داخل الاسرة وضمن الحياة العائلية . الحجاب فرض لكي لا تتفكك حياة الاسر ولكي لا ينظر الرجل بشهوة الى النساء والفتيات العفيفات وبالتالي لكي لا تتصدع وتنهار دعائم البيت والاسرة (والمجتمع في نهاية الامر) . الحجاب هو من اجل تجنب الوقوع في الفساد والفحشاء والرذيلة وبالتالي المحافظة على سلامة المجتمع والاجيال . وهكذا فان الاسلام فرض على المراة ارتداء الحجاب لكي يحظى الابناء باباء وامهات صالحين وملتزمين ينتسبون اليهم ولكي يتمتع هؤلاء الابناء بتربية الوالدين ومحبتهما وعطفهما ومن اجل كل هذه المصالح والمنافع التي تعود على الانسان فقد فرض الباري تبارك وتعالى واجبات محددة على الرجال والنساء في مجال يتعلق باللباس وبالنظر حيث ان الحجاب هو احد افضل الواجبات واكثرها تامينا لسلامة وعفة الافراد والمجتمع . وبالطبع فان الله تعالى يعرف جيدا مصلحة عباده كما يعلم حالهم واعمالهم وتصرفاتهم فهل من الممكن ان لا يكون الله عالما وخبيرا وهو الخالق لكل شيء ؟ 
يقول الله تبارك وتعالى في القران الكريم : «وقل للمؤمنات يغضضن من ابصارهن ويحفظن فروجهن ولا يبدين زينتهن الا ما ظهر منها وليضربن بخمرهن على جيوبهن ولا يبدين زينتهن الا لبعولتهن» فالحجاب الاسلامي هو : 
 أـ ان تغطي المراة شعر راسها وجسدها ومعالم بدنها بشكل كامل ما عدا الوجه والكفين بحيث لا يرى غير المحارم من الرجال اجزاء جسم المراة هذه وذلك شرط ان لا يتضمن الوجه والكفان اي نوع من انواع الزينة والماكياج ، اما اذا كان وجه المراة وكفيها فيها شيء من الزينة والماكياج فلا يجوز لها الكشف عن وجهها ويديها امام الرجل غير المحرم (الاجنبي) . 
 ب ـ ان ترتدي ملابس غير مثيرة وغير ضيقة ولا تبرز مفاتن الجسم ومعالمه حتى لا تثير الرجال وتلفت انظارهم اليها . 
 ان المراة لا يمكنها ان تحافظ على عفتها وشرفها وكرامتها ومكانتها كام ، الا اذا كانت محجبة والتزمن بالحجاب الاسلامي وعملت بموجب ما جاء في الاية الكريمة التي ذكرناها انفا واطاعت امر ربها وابرزت جمالها ومفاتنها امام زوجها الذي يجعل في هذه الحالة وجوده وكيانه المتطلب بفيض من جمالها ونظراتها وابتسامتها . والمراة التي لا تلتزم بالحجاب والعفة تغضب الله عليها وتجعل نفسها مستحقة لعذابه وعقابه .
** ودلوقتي نقدر نقول إن المرأة المحجبة حجابا اسلاميا هي امرأة محترمة لأن حجابها خارجي وداخلي ولا استثني أي امرأة محجبة حجابا اسلاميا نابع عن عقيدة صحيحة أما غير المحجبة لقصور في تعاليمها الدينية فهي مقصرة في تطبيق تعاليمها الدينية ولا يمنع ذلك انها قد تكون على خلق .

وفي ختام كلامي أتمنى ألا أكون اطلت عليكم ولكن نظرا لأهمية الموضوع وجب التوضيح وإن أردنا ان نفصل فسنحتاج لقول الكثير

تمنياتي للجميع بالخير

----------


## Bloody Tears

سمعنا كلام كتير وقولنا اكتر 
لكن هناك من لا يقول الا ما في قلبه ما يقتنع به حقا 
اريد ان اقول وكاي شاب هل نظرتك للمحجبه 
كما هي نظرتك لغيرها 
ولاحظ انني هنا اقصد المحجبه حقا وليست المتشبهه بالمحجبات 
فكم من محجبه حقا لا تحسن حجابها 
تري الحجاب والجينس وغيره الكثير
فلا مفر من فارق الاحترام بين المحجبه وغيرها

----------


## loooozaaaa

والله في ناس ماشاء الله اعرفهم حجاب اسلامى ومتغطيين وايه ووالله كمان بيقعدوا يدوا نصائح وفتاوى مقنعه جدا ...........
وايه بقى في الغيبه والنميمه ووالله والله سرقه كمان وضحك على الناس انا جربت نوعيات كتيييييييييييييير  واتعلمت كمان الاحلى انى مش احكم على حد بالمظهر ابدا 
صح الحجاب المفروض يكون اسلامى بس مش اتنقب ولا البس طويل وخلاص وانا من جوه  _____________
ده البيخلى كل الناس تهرب من الحجاب الاسلامى الربنا فرضه
                                          وشكرا........

----------


## sameh atiya

> متأكد أنك فعلا عايز رأينا ...
> 
> حسنا
> 
> أخى......
> 
> أولا وبدون اى شك فالاجابة هى : نـــــــــــــــــــعم
> البنت الغير محجبة غير محترمة
> وتريد الاسباب ...
> ...


اشكرك اخى على المرور

----------


## loooozaaaa

والله العاوز يضايق بنت بيضايقها سواء محجبه او مش محجبه مش بتفرق معاه

----------


## summar

دى سطحية فى الحكم

لما تحكم على حد تحكم عليه من كل الجوانب

مش المظهر بس

----------


## bedo_ic

اولا الاحترام من وجهة نظرى ليس له علاقة بالحجاب ................
ولكن من الافضل ان تكمل صفاء اخلاقها واحترامها بالحجاب...
تحياتى

----------


## Mr_007

> دى سطحية فى الحكم
> 
> لما تحكم على حد تحكم عليه من كل الجوانب
> 
> مش المظهر بس


ماشى ... انا معاكى دى سطحية فى الحكم
ولكن
الحجاب فريضة قبل ان يكون اخلاق
وايضا
بما انك بنت ... 
ممكن تدينا اجابة واحدة للسؤال ده ....

مطلوب سبب مقنع يمنع البنت من الحجاب ....

!!!

----------


## Mr_007

> اولا الاحترام من وجهة نظرى ليس له علاقة بالحجاب ................
> ولكن من الافضل ان تكمل صفاء اخلاقها واحترامها بالحجاب...
> تحياتى


لا تنس ايضا يا اخى ...
الحجاب فريضة قبل ان يكون اخلاق

----------


## Mr_007

> اشكرك اخى على المرور




شكرا على اهتمامك بالرد والتعليق والتأييد

----------


## summar

> ماشى ... انا معاكى دى سطحية فى الحكم
> ولكن
> الحجاب فريضة قبل ان يكون اخلاق
> وايضا
> بما انك بنت ... 
> ممكن تدينا اجابة واحدة للسؤال ده ....
> 
> مطلوب سبب مقنع يمنع البنت من الحجاب ....
> 
> !!!


انا مع الحجاب مبدئيا....
الحجاب..فرض....مش محتاج سبب مقنع لا لارتدائه...او لخلعه(يعنى مش محتاج سبب مقنع لتنفيذه)
..................
الحجاب دلوقتى(عند المعظم) مابيغيرش حاجة من الشخصية علشان تاخده كدليل على اخلاق شخصية غير انها ممكن تكون ملتزمة(مش شرط بأرادتها)
والكلام اللى بقوله موجود كتير وعارفة امثلة عليه
ولاحظ ان فى ديانات(لاتعترف بالحجاب....معنى كده بناتها مش مؤدبين)
ماتربطش الحجاب بالاخلاق....وتعمل بينهم علاقة طردية....علشان هيكون اساءة لديننا

----------


## loooozaaaa

هههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه الصوره دى

----------


## soldier

هيه بصراحة محترمة جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا 
لسبب
إنها إحترمت إللى خلقها وصورها ورزقها وعلمها وإداها الجمال والمال ورزقها بأهل وبلد آمن عايشة فيه وأكثر من كدة هداها للإسلام وجعلها من أهله يعنى إن شاء الله تدخل الجنه فى نهاية الأمر وأمهلها على معصيتها وحلم عليها ولم يسارع بالعذاب وستر عليها وبيطعمها ويسقيها وإداها صحة وعافيه - إحترمته وأطاعت أوامرة وأوامر رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وتشبهت بأمهات المؤمنين والصحابيات المؤمنات القانتات التآئبات العابدات السائحات الصائمات المتصدقات الحافظات لفروجهن & ولم تتسبب فى فتنة شباب المسلمين ولم تحب أن تشيع الفاحشة بسببها فى الذين آمنوا 

فطبعا طبعا طبعا طبعا طبعا محــــــــــــــــــــــترمة 
الصراحة تتقال
الله يخليكوا بلاش المواضيع إللى يتخلط المفاهيم وتقلب الحق باطل والباطل حق الحجاب فرض .. إنتهى

----------


## lover_jak

يا جماااااااااااااعة


افصلوا شوية

لازم تفصلوا بين الاتنين وما السبب إلى جمعهما


ينفع أقول يا ترى المحجبة كريمة فى بيتها والمتبرجة بخيلة فى بيتها؟؟؟؟؟


يجب أن يكون هناك فصل بين الأدب والتربية من جهة والحجاب من جهة أخرى 

فبعض المحجبات غير محترمات 


وقليل من المتبرجات محترمات



فالحجاب فريضة قرآنية ما ينفعش البنت تقول لما أقتنع ينفع تقول لواحدة صلى أو صومى رمضان تقولك لا لما تقنعنى الأول



ثم تعالى هنا 



افهم معايا القاعدة دى الله يكرمك

مش كل حجاب = أدب (( يعنى فى محجبات ما بتعملش بالحجاب ))
كل متبرجة      = نقص أدب



إيه السبب؟

لو صلح الباطن صلح الظاهر

ونمتم

----------


## soldier

> لو صلح الباطن صلح الظاهر


 :good:   :good:   :good:   :good:   :good:

----------


## loooozaaaa

حلوه قوي قوى قوى القاعده دى يا لافر عجبتنى 
وفعلا الحجاب فرض وماينفعش غير ان المسلمه لازم تكون محجبه 
وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## lover_jak

يا جماعة شكرا على التعليق

بس القاعدة دى قديمة جدا جدا 

وده معناه لو بجد بجد بجد مؤدبة ومحترمة من (( جواها))  كانت سمعت كلام ربنا وظهر على (( براها))

وعلى فكرة مين إللى قال إن فى بعض الديانات لا ترى الحجاب أو لا تعتد به


يا جماعة عمر حد شاف صورة للسيدة مريم العذراء من غير حجاب 

أو صورة لراهبة يهودية بشعرها

كل الديانات السماوية تأمر بالحجاب


وحتى جدلا فرضا مثلا إنها ما أمرتش هو أحسن ولا التبرج والسفور

وشكرا على الاهتمام والمتابعة

----------


## loooozaaaa

طبعا اكيد انت فعلا كلامك صح

----------


## sameh atiya

> الحجاب مش دليل الايام دى على التدين والاحترام
> لكن بما أن الناس ميهمهاش غير المظاهر
> فا يبقى فعلا المحجبة محترمة
> والغير محجبة مش محترمة
> 
> على الاقل دا الظاهر..


[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]لو كان على المظاهر يبقى كلامك صحيح
بس انا برضوا مش عايز اربط دى بدى
يعنى ايهما بتكون الاكثر التزاما المحجبه ام الغير
او بالخص ايهما بتكون اكثر احتراما المحجبه ام الغير محجبه
بالنسبه ليا انا اجد ان المحجبه هى الكثر احتراما لانها احترمت دينها احترمت نفسها
واحترمت كل من حولها بالتزامها بالامور الشرعيه
ولو انا بعض المحجبات غير محترمات بس القله القليله ولكن اكثر المحجبات هم مؤدبات
مكشور اخى على المرور[/grade]

----------


## sameh atiya

> كلام سلــــــــــــــــــــــــــيم


مشكور على متابعتك اخى

----------


## Mr_007

> انا مع الحجاب مبدئيا....
> الحجاب..فرض....مش محتاج سبب مقنع لا لارتدائه...او لخلعه(يعنى مش محتاج سبب مقنع لتنفيذه)
> ..................
> الحجاب دلوقتى(عند المعظم) مابيغيرش حاجة من الشخصية علشان تاخده كدليل على اخلاق شخصية غير انها ممكن تكون ملتزمة(مش شرط بأرادتها)
> والكلام اللى بقوله موجود كتير وعارفة امثلة عليه
> ولاحظ ان فى ديانات(لاتعترف بالحجاب....معنى كده بناتها مش مؤدبين)
> ماتربطش الحجاب بالاخلاق....وتعمل بينهم علاقة طردية....علشان هيكون اساءة لديننا







> ولاحظ ان فى ديانات(لاتعترف بالحجاب....معنى كده بناتها مش مؤدبين)



أختى العزيزة

ممكن توضيح ....

لأنه على حد علمى انه من تعاليم السيد المسيح احتشام المرأة ...

والاحتشام يبدأ بالحجاب ..

ودليل على ذلك ان جميع الصور التى وجدت للسيدة مريم 

كانت ترتدى فعلا الحجاب ...

ولكى ايضا ان تعرفى ان جميع الاديان تدعو الى شىء واحد فى اصلها

والى تعاليم واحدة


وشكرا

----------


## فى حب مصر

السلام عليكم
سامحونى على راى
ليس كل المحجبات محترمات للاسف
ولكن كل بنت غير محجبة هى فعلا غير محترمة

----------


## H2O

> انا مع الحجاب مبدئيا....
> الحجاب..فرض....مش محتاج سبب مقنع لا لارتدائه...او لخلعه(يعنى مش محتاج سبب مقنع لتنفيذه)
> ..................
> الحجاب دلوقتى(عند المعظم) مابيغيرش حاجة من الشخصية علشان تاخده كدليل على اخلاق شخصية غير انها ممكن تكون ملتزمة(مش شرط بأرادتها)
> والكلام اللى بقوله موجود كتير وعارفة امثلة عليه
> ولاحظ ان فى ديانات(لاتعترف بالحجاب....معنى كده بناتها مش مؤدبين)
> ماتربطش الحجاب بالاخلاق....وتعمل بينهم علاقة طردية....علشان هيكون اساءة لديننا


على كده بأه كل حاجه مفروضة مفيش سبب مقنع لتنفيذها !!
ليه كده بس !

----------


## sameh atiya

> انا عارف ان كان هيحصل خلط بين كون الحجاب واجب دينى وبين كونه سمه للبنت المؤدبةالتعميم فى كل الحالات اكيد مش صحيح..
> الشباب مبيعتقش محجبة او غير محجبة..
> بنشوف بعض البنات بترتدى الحجاب ومعاه بادى وممكن يكون هاف ستوماك...
> الكلام ده ملوش علاقه بالحجاب..
> -مينفعش نحكم على النسان من مظهره انا معاك يا Mr_007 ان معظم البنات اليومين بيعملوا حاجات تشيب الكتكوت (والشباب برضه) بس ده ميخليش الفتاة المحجبة محترمة بالتاكيد ويبقى العكس بالنسبة للانسانه الغير محجبة..
> -فكرة المظهر ديه مش ممكن تكون صحيحه ممكن نلاقى انسان عليه كل مظاهر التدين وبالرغم من كده تلقيه عنيف وعصبى ولايستطيع التعامل مع الاخرين ...بتحصل!!
> 
> فى النهاية انا مبدافعش عن الغير محجبات
> التلخيصمينفعش تقترن صفة الاحترام مع كون الفتاة محجبه او لا (لو مش محجبه يبقى نقصها حاجه)...


اخى اذا لماذا لا تكمل احترامها بالحجاب انتم تقولون لا نقرن لا نقرن
اذا نقول لا للحجاب لا للحجاب ام ماذا اخى لكى يكتمل احترامها يجب الحجاب انا عن نفسى اى واحده
غير محجبه هى غير محترمه حتى لو كانت محترمه 99 % فهى غير محترمه لانى ال 99% دول
هاينزلوا شويه بشويه لازم الحجاب كى تقول هذه اكتمل احترامها انا عن نفسى اى واحه بشوفها غير محجبه بدعى عليها وبقول منك لله لانها خلتنى انظر نظره خاطفه حتى ارى انها من غير حجاب
اخى الحجاب الحجاب اهم شىء منها لله اى بنت محترمه او غير محترمه من غير حجاب

----------


## محمد علم الدين

*



أخى الحبيب / سامح  

بشكرك لأنك فتحت لنا باب النقاش حول هذا الموضوع المهم

لأن فى كثير من الناس بيختلط عليهم هذا الأمر

ومن وجهة نظرى أن الحجاب أشارة للتدين أكثر من كونه أشارة للأحترام

بمعنى أن ليس شرطا أن تكون المحجبة محترمة 

وأيضا ليس شرطا أن تكون الغير محجبة غير محترمة

فقواعد الأدب والأحترام لم تحتم أرتداء الحجاب

لذا فانا أكرر أن الحجاب تدين أكثر من كونه أحترام

هل سال أحدكم نفسه لماذا فرض الحجاب على نساء المسلمين ؟

والسبب على حد علمى هو الحد من النظر والفتن بالمرأة المسلمة

وفى نفس الوقت يزيد من وقار المرأة المسلمة

وحماية لشباب ورجال المسلمين من الفتنه وأثارة الغرائز

وهنا نضع تحت كلمة الأثارة خط احمر

ونقول من أهداف الحجاب أن البنت أو المرأة ماتكونش مثيرة أو ملفته

فأحيانا نجد فتيات ونساء محجات وغير محجبات فى نفس الوقت

ممكن تكون الطرحة فوق رأسها ولكن باقى ملابسها ليست محتشمه

وممكن تكون الطرحة فوق رأسها وملابسها محتشمه ولكن طريقة مشيتها وكلامها غير لائق

وممكن يكون كل ما سبق لائق ومحتشم ولكن رأئحة عطرها تثير وتلفت كل من حولها

وهنا يكون الحجاب قد فقد هدفه وقيمته مما يسئ نظرة الناس للمرأة المسلمه

وفى نفس الوقت ممكن تجد فتاه أو أمرأة ليست محجبه 

ولكن طريقتها وأسلوبها يجعلوا كل من حولها يشهدوا لها بالأحترام وجمال الخلق

فأنا كما ذكرت ان الموضوع كبير والكلام فيه يطول وصعب الحكم عليه بصفه عامة

ولكن كل ما نستطيع قوله أن الغير محجبه المحتشمة أفضل بكثير من المحجبة الغير محتشمه

والمحجبة المحتشمة الحافظة لحدود دينها وحدود أدابنا وأخلاقنا هى طبعا الأفضل


وأخيرا أكرر شكر ليك ياسامح

ومنتظرين جديدك 

تحياتى

محمد*

----------


## ابن طيبة

الاخ الكريم سامح تقبل اسفي و اعتذاري لانني لم المح هذا الموضوع في قاعة المناقشات لانشغالي بقاعة التاريخ طوال الفترة الماضية و كما اعلم انا من مريدين مواضيعك الهادفة الانسانية فارجو ان تقبل عذري 
كما اشكر لك دعوتك للاطلاع علي هذا الموضوع 
و لقد قراته و قرات جميع التعليقات مرة و اثنين بل ثلاثة مرات فماذا وجدت اسمح لي بالرد
هل الفتاة الغير محجبة غير محترمة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
التبس علينا الامر ما بين حديث تارة عن الدين و حديث اخري عن العادات و حديث عن ملابس المحجبات الان و حديث عن ان الغير محجبة يوجد كثير منهن محترمات او غير محترمات و ضاع اساس الموضوع 
فما الحل الان؟؟؟
سؤال اوجهه الي جميع الاخوة المشاركين في الموضوع و غير المشاركين هل نهانا الله عن اي فعل و وجدنا في هذا الفعل مصلحة لنا ؟ ستكون الاجابة بالطبع .... لا
سؤال اخر هل الحديث عن التحجب و السفور (التبرج) من الاحديث التي تتناول صلب ديننا الحنيف ؟ ام هي مجرد نقاشات عابرة كما في السياسة و الديكور و خلافه
ستكون الاجابة بالطبع ان الحديث عن الحجاب و السفور او غير التحجب من امور ديننا الحنيف اذا بماذا امرنا الدين الحنيف بخصوص الحجاب لكافة بنات و نساء المسلمين ؟



تعريف الحجاب: قد امر الله بالحجاب حفظاً للمراة ووقاية من ان تسقط فى درك المهانه ووصل الابتذال او تكون مسرحاً لاعين الناظرين او سلعة تباع وتشترى

فالحجاب طاعة لله ولرسوله بامتثال ما امر، قال تعالى:" وقل للمؤمنات يغضضن من ابصارهن ويحفظن فروجهن ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا ما ظهر منها وليضربن بخمرهن على جيوبهن" النور31 ، وقال تعالى:" وقرن فى بيوتكن ولا تبرجن تبرج الجاهلية الأولى" الاحزاب 33
وقال :"المرأة عورة" حديث صحيح اى يجب سترها
الحجاب تقوى ، قال تعالى:" يا بنى آدم قد انزلنا عليكم لباساً يوارى سوءاتكم وريشاً ولباس التقوى ذلك خير" الاعراف 26
الحجاب ايمان: قال تعالى:" وقل للمؤمنات يغضضن من ابصارهن ..." فالله يخاطب بالحجاب المؤمنات
الحجاب طهارة: قال تعالى:" واذا سألتموهن متاعاً فسألوهن من وراء حجاب ذلكم اذكى لقلوبكم وقلوبهن" الاحزاب53
الحجاب ستر: قال :"ان الله تعالى حيي ستير يحب الحياء والستر" حديث صحيح
الحجاب عفة: قال تعالى:" وان يستعففن خير لهن والله سميع عليم" يعنى يستعففن باستبقاء الحجاب الشرعى
الحجاب حياء: قال :"ان لكل دين خلقاً وخلق الاسلام الحياء" حديث صحيح ، وعن ام المؤمنين عائشة رضى الله عنها قالت"كنت ادخل البيت الذى فيه رسول الله وأبى واضعة ثوبى واقول انما هو زوجى وأبى، فلما دفن عمر ما دخلته الا مشدودة على ثيابى حياء من عمر" حديث صحيح

الحجاب غيرة: قال على رضى الله عنه:" بلغنى ان نساءكم يزاحمن العلوج ـ اى الرجال الكفار من العجم ـ فى الاسواق، الا تغارون؟ انه لا خير فيمن لا يغار"

شروط الحجاب الشرعى
ـ ستر جميع بدن المرأة على الراجح
ـ ان لا يكون الحجاب زينة فى نفسه
ـ ان يكون صفيقاً ثخيناً لا يشف
ـ ان يكون فضفاضاً واسعاً غير ضيق
ـ ان لا يكون مبخراً مطيباً
ـ ان لا يشبه ملابس الرجال
ـ ان لا يشبه ملابس الكافرات
ـ ان لا تقصد به الشهرة بين الناس

اذا من تخالف اي من الشروط السابقة لا يمكننا ان نصفها بالمحجبة فالتي ترتدي الحجاب علي البدي كما يقول احد الاخوة الاعضاء فهي غير محجبة لانها اخلت باحد شروط الحجاب و كذلك من ترتديه علي الجنس او كان ضيقا يظهر مفاتن جسده فكل هؤلاء لسن متحجبات لان للحجاب شروط اوردناها و هي ما اجتمع عليه جمهور علماء المسلمين

 جَمال الحِجاب في حَجب الجَمال 
جمال المراة او حتى قبحها شأنها الخاص. فلا شئ اكثر ظلما من ان تقيَّم و يحكم عليك من شكلك الخارجي ، فتَّقدر و تُشكر ان كنت جميلا – وفرت كفاءتك او عدمت- ، و تعاقب و تحتقر -بدلا من ان ينظر الى كفاءتك- ان لم تُمْتِع مؤهلاتك الشكلية الاعين. العالم - تشرّقَ او تغرّبَ - اثبت و بجدارة - للاسف- على مدى التاريخ انه حكم ، و يحكم و سيحكم على المرأة من خلال شكلها . فامام المرأة اذا خياريان احدهما مر و الاخر لاذع . فاما ان تقبل راضية بمعيار الحكم الشكلي الاعوج الاهوج ، و اما ان تختبئ في قمقم، او صندوق او أي شئ آخر لئلا تهدر كرامتها . المعايير غير العادلة في تقييم المرأة بحسب مظهرها اثارت ما اثارت فلسفيا ، نقاشيا ، بل و حتى جدليا ، الا ان الطرح الاسلامي للمسالة ما فتئ - نظريا و عمليا على حد سواء - جاذبا اذا امعنا النظر و اصخنا السمع و احسنا الفهم. فلسفة الحجاب في الاسلام هي تحرير للمرأة ، و اكسابها الحق في ان تكون منتجة و مبدعة و ذات دور كما شقيقها . و لو كان الاسلام من منادي حبس المرأة - الخيار اللاذع- لما فرض عليها الحجاب اصلا ، و ما حاجتها له طالما انها ستحتجب في قمقمها كمداً او خوفاً من الاعين الجائعة . فلسفة الحجاب اذا هي احلال للمعايير الغابنة للمرأة بمعايير عادلة تُقيّم المرأة على اساسها كانسان منتج ، متساو في الكرامة الانسانية مع الرجل و من ثم له الحق في الاحترام و في تقييم اعدل و افضل . الحجاب ليس زياً و حسب ، بل اسلوب تعامل ، و انتقاء فذ لكل حركة و سكنة ، ابتداءا من المشية و مرورا بمواضيع الحديث و انتهاءا حتى بنبرة الصوت ( فَلا تَخْضَعْنَ بِالْقَوْلِ فَيَطْمَعَ الَّذِي فِي قَلْبِهِ مَرَضٌ وَقُلْنَ قَوْلاً مَعْرُوفاً) ، و هو جزء من نظرة الاسلام لدور المرأة المنتج في الكون في شراكتها مع شقيقها الانسان ، فعلم الله انها ستلقى ذوي السقيم من القلوب و ذوي السوي منها و من هنا كان عليها ان تجبر سقيمهم -امراً لا فضلاً - على احترامها . فلا يملك عندها ذوي النظرات الساغبة سوى ان ينظروا الى الفكر و الانتاجية و الابداع ، الى الانسان لا الى الجسد . للجمال من الناحية اللغوية معنيين: معني حرفي  و هو الجمال كقيمة مطلقة فلسفيا نسبية عمليا. و معني عرفي  و هو الفتنة و الاغراء الجنسي. و الاختلاطات في الدلالات اللغوية أمر وارد في كل اللغات. و أبسط مثال على ذلك، وصف المرأة "القبيحة" و لكن المغرية ب" جميلة". فللكملة الواحدة معنيين و ان ادى ذلك الى مفارقة. الجمال بمعناه الأول لا تثريب عليه، و ليس أدل على ذلك من جواز كشف الوجة، فهو جميل، لكن حاشا لله ان يكون مغريا و الا لفرض الحجاب على الأطفال، و كلهم جميل. أما المعني الثاني هو ما يسعى الحجاب لحجبه، فيغدو الحجاب جميلا لحجبه الجمال الممجوج المؤدي الى ذنب، لا الجمال المحبوب المؤدي الى تسبيح الرب. و الأمر يتضح بدراسة التوصيف القرآني للإمر، فالزينة نوعان: 1- زينة ظاهرة: و هي الجمال " و لا يبدين زينتهن لا ماظهر منها" أي زينتهن الظاهرة المباح ظهورها و هي الجمال 2- زينة باطنة: و هي الفتنة التي لا يسمح لها بالظهور " و لا يضربن بارجلهن ليعلم ما يخفين من زينتهن" أي مقدرتهن المخفية على الغراء. و سميت مخفيه لانه مطوب اخفائها ليس على اؤلئك اللائي يطمحن ان يكن حرات او قويات او منتجات ان "يخشوشن " ، و لا ايضا ان يخرجن الى الحياة شبة عاريات. بل عليهن ان يعلمن و يفخرن بان ما فرض عليهن -كامر تعبدي حقه الطاعة- ، ليس لقمعهن – لانهن حبائل الشيطان - بل حل عملي ناجع لاعادة "انسانيتهن " 
اذا فالحجاب تحرر الحجاب احترام الحجاب التزام الحجاب فريضة و ليس شانا شخصيا لاي امراة الحجاب عبادة 
لقد دأبت بعضُ الأقلام بين فينةٍ وأخرى على النيلِ من الحجاب والهجوم عليه، واصفةً إياه بالتخلف والرجعية وعدم مواكبة التطور الذي نشهده، والقرن الذي نحن على مشارفه، حيث إننا نعيش عصر الفضائيات والاتصالات والعولمة وتلاقح الأفكار وغير ذلك من مظاهر التقدم العلمي والتكنولوجي .
وقد انقسم هؤلاء المبهورون بمدنية الغرب إلى أقسام عدة : 
فـمنــهم من أنكر فرضية الحجاب بالكلية، وزعم أنه من خصوصيات العصور الإسلامية الأولى !! .
ومنهم من تخبَّط فقال : إن الحجاب سجن يجب على المرأة أن تتحرر منه حتى تستثمر طاقاتها في مواكبة العصر، ومشاركة الرجل مسيرته التقدمية نحو آفاق المدنية الحديثة ! .
ومنهم من طبق المثل القائل : "رمتني بدائها وانسلَّت" فزعم أن الذين يدعون إلى الحجاب ونبذ التبرج والسفور ينظرون إلى المرأة نظرة جسدية،ولو أنهم تركوا المرأة تلبس ما تشاء لتخلَّص المجتمع من هذه النظرة الجسدية المحدودة!! .
وهؤلاء جميعاً قد اشتركوا في الجهل والدعوة إلى الضلال، شاءوا أم أبوْا .
والأمر في ذلك كما قال الشاعر : 
فإن كنتَ لا تدري فتلك مصيبةٌ *** وإن كنت تدري فالمصيبةُ أعظمُ
أما حقيقة هؤلاء فلا تخفى على ذي عينين ! .

يرى دعاة المدنية أن الحجاب مظهر من مظاهر التخلف، وأنه يمنع المرأة من الإبداع والرقي، وهو عندهم من أكبر العقبات التي تحول بين المرأة وبين المشاركة في مسيرة الحضارة والمدنية، وفي عملية البناء التي تخوضها الدول النامية للوصول إلى ما وصلت إليه الدول المتقدمة من رقي وتمدن !!
ونقول لهؤلاء : ما علاقة الحجاب بالتقدم الحضاري والتكنولوجي؟ !
هـل من شروط الحضارة والمدنية أن تخلع المرأة ملابسها وتتعرَّى أمام الرجال؟ !
هـل من شروط الحضارة والمدنية أن تشارك المرأة الرجل متعته البهيمية وشهواته الحيوانية؟ !
هـل من شروط الحضارة والمدنية أن تكون المرأة جسداً بلا روح ولا حياء ولا ضمير ؟ 
هل الحجاب هو السبب في عجزنا عن صناعة السيارات والطائرات والدبابات والمصانع والأجهزة الكهربائية بشتى أنواعها؟!
لقد تخلت المرأة المسلمة في معظم الدول العربية والإسلامية عن حجابها، وألقته وراء ظهرها، وداست عليه بأقدامها، وخرجت لتعمل مع الرجل، وشاركته معظم ميادين عمله !!.
فهـل تقدمت هذه الدول بسبب تخلِّي نسائها عن الحجاب؟!
وهـل لحقت بركب الحضارة والمدنية بسبب اختلاط الرجال بالنساء؟!
وهـل وصلت إلى ما وصلت إليه الدولُ المتقدمة من قوة ورقيّ؟!
وهـل أصبحت من الدول العظمى التي لها حق النقض (الفيتو) في مجلس الأمن ؟!
وهل تخلصت من مشاكلها الاقتصادية والتعليمية والاجتماعية والأخلاقية؟!
الجواب واضح لا يحتاج إلى تفصيل .
ماذا يريدون؟!
إن هؤلاء لا يريدون حضارة ولا مدنية ولا تقدماً ولا رقياً .. إنهم يريدون أن تكون المرأة قريبة منهم .. يريدونها كلأً مباحاً لشهواتهم .. يريدونها سلعةً مكشوفةً لنزواتهم … يريدون العبث بها كلما أرادوا .. والمتاجرة بها في أسواق الرذيلة .. إنهم يريدون امرأة بغير حياء ولا عفاف .. يريدون امرأة غربية الفكر والتصور والهدف والغاية .. يريدون امرأة تجيد فنون الرقص .. وتتقن ألوان الغناء والتمثيل .. يريدون امرأة متحررة من عقيدتها وإيمانها وطهرها وأخلاقها وعفافها .. إنهم يكذبون .. ويعلمون أنهم يكذبون .. يقولون : إن الدعاة إلى الفضيلة ينظرون إلى المرأة نظرة جسدية، أما إذا تُركت المرأة تلبس ما تشاء فسوف تختفي تلك النظرة وسوف يكون التعامل بين الرجل والمرأة على أساس من الاحترام المتبادل .
والحقيقة التي لا مراء فيها تكذِّب هذه الدعوى وتفضح تلك المقولة .
والــدليل على ما أقول هو ما يحدث الآن في المجتمعات التي تلبس فيها المرأة ما تشاء، وتصاحب من تشاء .. هل خَفَّ في هذه المجتمعات سعار الشهوة؟ وهل كان التعامل فيها بين الرجل والمرأة على أساس من الاحترام المتبادل؟ 
يجيب على ذلك تلك الإحصائيات : 
1- أظهرت إحدى الإحصائيات أن 19 مليوناً من النساء في الولايات المتحدة كُنَّ ضحايا لعمليات الاغتصاب !! [ كتاب : يوم أن اعترفت أمريكا بالحقيقة ] .
2- أجرى الاتحاد الإيطالي للطب النفسي استطلاعاً للرأي اعترف فيه 70% من الإيطاليين الرجال بأنهم خانوا زوجاتهم [ تأملات مسلم ] .
3-في أمريكا مليون طفل كل عام من الزنا ومليون حالة إجهاض [ عمل المرأة في الميزان ] .
4-في استفتاء قامت به جامعة كورنل تبين أن 70% من العاملات في الخدمة المدنية قد اعتُدي عليهن جنسيًّا وأن 56% منهن اعتدي عليهن اعتداءات جسمانية خطيرة [ المرأة ماذا بعد السقوط ؟ ] . 
5-في ألمانيا وحدها تُغتصب 35000 امرأة في السنة، وهذا العدد يمثل الحوادث المسجلة لدى الشرطة فقط أما حوادث الاغتصاب غير المسجلة فتصل حسب تقدير البوليس الجنائي إلى خمسة أضعاف هذا الرقم [ رسالة إلى حواء ] .
ألا تدل هذه الأرقام والإحصائيات على خطأ دعوى هؤلاء ومقولتهم ؟ أم أن هذه الأرقام والإحصائيات هي جزء من الاحترام المتبادل بين الرجل والمرأة الذي يريده هؤلاء ؟ !
فاعتبروا يا أولي الأبصار
بلغت أضرار الاختلاط في المجتمع الغربي مبلغاً دفع الكثيرات من نساء هذه المجتمعات إلى أن يحذرن من مغبته وشروره. فهذه الكاتبة البريطانية "الليدي كوك" تحذر من أخطار اختلاط النساء بالرجال، حيث قالت: "على قدر كثرة الاختلاط تكون كثرة أولاد الزنى".
وتقول الصحفية الأمريكية "هيليان ستانبري": "امنعوا الاختلاط، فقد عانينا منه في أمريكا الكثير، لقد أصبح المجتمع الأمريكي مجتمعاً مليئـاً بكل صور الإباحية والخلاعة، إن ضحايا الاختلاط يملؤون السجون، إن الاختلاط في المجتمع الأمريكي والأوروبي قد هدد الأسرة وزلزل القيم والأخلاق".
في المقابل.. يشاع في مجتمعاتنا من قبل البعض أن الاختلاط تنفيس وترويح وإطلاق للرغبات الحبيسة، ووقاية من الكبت، ومن العقد النفسية.. فما رأيكم؟
- واما ان الحجاب حجاب الروح :
بمعني انه ليس شرطا ان تتحجب المراة المسلمة حتي تكون محترمة بل يكفي ان تصلي و تصوم و...اخره و بذلك تكون محترمة فهو امر مردود عليه لانه و بنفس المنطق لا داع للصلاة و الصيام، الإيمان إيمان الروح. أ رأيت؟ الأفعال ابلغ من الأقوال. البرهان العملي في كل الأديان دليل التصديق.و البرهنة العملية هذة علاقة بين العبد و ربه، ليس لأحد "الحق" بدس انفه فيها، لكن من "واجب" كل من يعلم أن يخبر من لا يعلم أن الله طلب برهانا على إيماننا لا لنريه الناس نفاقا ، بل لنريه لله حبا و إيمانا ، و لنشهره إعلانا و انتصار لله.
و الان اخواني و اخواتي هل الفتاة غير المتحجبة فتاة غير محترمة اجيبوا بانفسكم دون الدخول في مواضيع فرعية 
من ترتدي الحجاب فقد اطاعت الله و رسوله و احترمت نفسها و تمسكت بحريتها و احترمت ما ترتديه اما من هي غير ذلك فالله و رسوله اعلم
اللهم ان كنت قد اصبت فبفضل منك و رحمة و اما ان اخطات فمن نفسي و الشيطان
اللهم تقبل توبتنا اللهم امين
الاخ سامح سامحني علي التطويل لكن الموضوع كان صعبا و كان يجب التطويل عليك و علي الاخوة الاعضاء
دمت بالف خير اخي الكريم

----------


## loooozaaaa

على فكره التعليق ده كبيييييييييييييييييييييييير جدا

----------


## nancy200

الحجاب بيدل على التدين وكل ما كانت البنت ملتزمه فى زيها وحجبها دل على اخلاقها العاليه  
ولكن لا يشترط اذا كانت محترمه او لا
ودل على ذلك ان اغلب الدكاتره السيدات فى الكليات بيكونن غير محجبات 
ولكن لكل قاعده شواذ وكما يوجد الجيد يوجد الردىء
 :f2:

----------


## حبوبة

الحجاب

 حجاب النفس ... حجاب من الداخل .

 قرأت كل المشاركات والأراء وطبعاً اختلفت وجهات النظر .

 إحترامي للجميع .

 الدين أخلاق .


 تحياتي أخي سامح .

 ***

----------


## loooozaaaa

اكيد بس برضه ياجماعه هو فرض اقروا سورة النور ايه30

----------


## mido elmasry

> انا عن نفسى اى واحده
> غير محجبه هى غير محترمه حتى لو كانت محترمه 99 % فهى غير محترمه


التدين = التزام تعاليم الدين + حسن الاخلاق والمعاملة وكل السلوكيات الفاضلة..
اذا لو ان الفتاة كانت محجبه فانها بذلك التزمت بتعاليم الدين واذا كانت محترمه فهى بذلك اتمت معادلة التدين..
واذا كانت الفتاه غير محجبه فانها غير متدينة ابدا ولكنها قد تكون محترمه..
السؤال كان هل الفتاه الغير محجبه غير محترمه؟
هى غير متدينه ولكن احتمال ان تكون محترمه..
هل لديك اصدقاء ؟! هل كلهم يصلون ؟! من لايصلى اولا يحافظ على الصلاه هل هو غير محترم!!
يجب ان نعرف ان الاحترام جزء من التدين..
انت تقول ان لنا الظاهر وانك لو شفت واحده مش محجبه فانك تحكم بانها غير محترمه.. لما تحكم عليها!!

اليس خطا ان نحكم على الاشخاص من مظهرهمان الله لا ينظر الى صوركم..

----------


## sameh atiya

كم سرنى مرورك اخى معتز او فرعون طيبه
واشكرك على ردك المثالى الذى لا يدع شكا فى ان غير المحجبه غير محترمه
بل ان ردك يمثل نهاية الردود 
ولكن لا اعلم على ما يبدوا ان بعض الاعضاء لم يجهدوا انفسهم فى قراءة ردك المكتمل
ومنهم مثلا الاخت لوزه تقول بان هذا التعليق طويل
اختى لوزه ارجوكى اقراى الرد ولا تكونى متسرعه لان الرد يشمل كل شىء يتعلق بالموضوع
اخى انا المصرى قبل ان ارد عليك اقرأ رد اخى فرعون طيبه
الى كل عضو قرأ الموضوع وداخل يكتب رد اقرأ رد اخى فرعون طيبه وقل لى بعد ذلك ردك
اشكرك اخى فرعون طيبه واشكر ايضا اخى محمد علم الدين على مروره الكريم ووجهة النظر الاروع

----------


## loooozaaaa

انا مش معترضه على حاجه  ايه التسرع في الانا قلته 
بالعكس كلام فرعون طيبه كويس جدا وشامل على فكره

----------


## sameh atiya

> من وجهه نظرى المتواضعه 
> 
> مش شرط  علشان البنت غير محجبه تكون غير محترمه والعكس صحيح 
> 
> ده بيتوقف على مدى ايمان البنت  والتمسك  بالاخلاق و العادات والتقاليد  
> 
> والبيئه  اللتى  نشأت  فيها  و ظروف تعليمها  ومدى ثقافتها  
> 
> تحياتى  للجميع 
> ...


[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]فعلا يا جماعه يمكن الاحترام يكون داخل النفس لا خارجها يعنى قصدى بكون الفتاه المحترمه 
ممكن تكون غير محجبه والعكس
ولكن يا اخوانى لماذا لا تكمل احترامها بالحجاب هو مش كل شاب فى الشارع نظر اليها هى هاتاخذ سيئات زيه يعنى الاتنين
انا خايف انزل موضوع عن لماذا لا تتحجبى ايتها الفتاه
لكن خايف انى  المشرفين يفهموا غلط ويقولوا الاتنين زى بعض
بس اللى انا كنت عايز اوصله من موضوعى هو رأى اقوله لاى فتاه غير محجبه لكى اقنعها حتى بلبسه وانه فى ارتدائها له تكون قد اطاعت الله وتكون قد احترمت نفسها
هل من الممكن ان نكون فهمنا الموضوع غلط ام انا نسيت بعض النقاط ولذالك انا الغلط
ارجوا المعذره اذا كنت قد نسيت بعض النقاط واكون انا من كتبت وفهمت خطأ
اشكرك اخى عمرو امام على مرورك ورايك[/grade]

----------


## sameh atiya

> بس علي فكره ياجماعه لمحترم محترم يعني مش حجاب اللي هيخلي بنت محترمه واو مش محترمه
> ممكن تلاقي بنت مش محجبه ولبسها مش ضيق تبقي دي مش محتترمه عشان مش محجبه؟
> لا طبعا دا علي حسب التربيه والمحترم الناس بتقول دا محترم من غير حجاب او بحجاب


[grade="FF4500 4B0082 0000FF 000000 F4A460"]شكرا على مرورك هيلين
انتى عندك حق يا هيلين 
وعلى فكره يا جماعه يمكن بعضكم يعتقد بانى اكتب المواضيع دى وخلاص كده
لا انا المواضيع انا بناقشها بره بينى وبين قرايبى وكمان بينى وبين اصحابى
علشان كده بحب اعرف اراء اكتر
انا طبعا مش هاقول ارائهم بس فى حياتى اليوميه بشوف ده قدامى واكيد انتوا برضوا كذالك
هاقول ايه بس هاحكيلكم حاجه حصلت لسه امبارح قدامى  فى القطار وانا راجع لسوهاج
اللى حصل انه كان فيه واحده محجبه ولكن تلبس بنطلون جينز وبلوزه كانت والدتى جنبى
قلتلها بصى ادى الموضوع الى انا بتكلم عليه اهى واحده محجبه بس لابسه ايه
قلت برضوا شكلها محترمه على الاقل دى محجبه كانت جايه ع اخواتها 3 ولاد صغيرين
واختها تقريبا
قلبوا الكرسى وبقت قدامى وكان قدامى شاب بس تقريبا بين ال 30 وال 35 سنه كان امامها عالطول
واخد الكرسيين وكانت هى طبعا ناقص كرسى عدى علينا فى القطر حوالى 5 ساعات وبعد كده الاتاذ اللى قدامى شال الشنطه اللى حاططها على الكرسى وقالها اتفضلى الكرسى فاضى بدل مانتوا فى واحد واقف
فى الاول قالتله لا عادى مش مهم وبعد كده طبعا انا سرحت شويه بعدها بنصف ساعه لقيتها قعدت جنبه
قلت انا مالى وكنت باصص بره او مش معاهم خالص
رحت لقيت حاجه راحت قايمه بسرعه ببص لقيتها هى راحت والدتى قالتلى شوف اهم شبكوا مع بعض 
فى دقيقتين قلتلها ازاى قالتلى استنى

( والدتى رايها فى الموضوع انى اى واحده غير محجبه او محجبه ولكن لا تحترم حجابها هى غير محترمه بالمره لانها جعلت نفسها عرضه لنظر الشباب )
قلتلها ايه هى طبعا من جوه ولقيت كده النظرات اشتغلت من الناحيتين
قلت لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ده انا كنت فاكرها مؤدبه لكن طلعت غير للاسف
وده كان طول 4 ساعات فى القطر ( انا اخدت فى سفرى حوالى 11 ساعه)
قلت كده يبقى الاحترام نابع من النفس وليس من المظهر لانى انا افتكرتها حاجه وهى ممكن تكون حاجه تانيه
ولذالك انا معكم فى انه قد تكون الغير محجبه غير محترمه وقد تكون ايضا المحجبه غير محترمه ولكن القله القليله من المحجبات غير محترمات
ارجوا الا اكون قد اطلت عليكم فى ردى ولكن لكى اوضح وجهة نظرى[/grade]

----------


## mido elmasry

> واشكرك على ردك المثالى الذى لا يدع شكا فى ان غير المحجبه غير محترمه
> بل ان ردك يمثل نهاية الردود


يبدو ان الشكر يكون فقط للاعضاء الذين تتوافق ارائهم مع ارائنا!!!



> انا عن نفسى اى واحده
> غير محجبه هى غير محترمه حتى لو كانت محترمه 99 % فهى غير محترمه





> قلت كده يبقى الاحترام نابع من النفس وليس من المظهر لانى انا افتكرتها حاجه وهى ممكن تكون حاجه تانيه
> .


يبدو انك غيرت وجهة نظرك..
هل تسمح لنا الان ان نتكلم بعد ان طلبت منا ان نقراءة تعليق الاستاذ فرعون طيبة له كامل الاحترام..


> ولكن لا اعلم على ما يبدوا ان بعض الاعضاء لم يجهدوا انفسهم فى قراءة ردك المكتمل
> ومنهم مثلا الاخت لوزه تقول بان هذا التعليق طويل
> اختى لوزه ارجوكى اقراى الرد ولا تكونى متسرعه لان الرد يشمل كل شىء يتعلق بالموضوع
> اخى انا المصرى قبل ان ارد عليك اقرأ رد اخى فرعون طيبه

----------


## ابن طيبة

اخي الفاضل سامح عطية
 الاخت الفاضلة لوزة 
الاخ الفاضل انا المصري
انا هنا لست مدافعا عن وجهة نظر الاخ سامح ضد وجهة نظر الاخت لوزة او لا اتفق مع انا المصري
مختصر الموضوع اخواني الكرام ان ما كان من شئون الدين فليس لاي فرد ينتمي لامة محمد ان يعتبرة مسالة شخصية ينفذها او لا ينفذها فالحجاب فريضة انتهي الموضوع عند هذا الحد فكل من لم ترتدي الحجاب فهي غير ملتزمة بتعاليم الدين الحنيف و كل من ترتدي الحجاب و لا تحترم ما ترتديه فانها غير ملتزمة بتعاليم ديننا الحنيف و اسمحوا لي ان اطرح الاتي ما هو الاحترام سوف يجيب البعض براي و يجيب الاخرون براي اخر و لكن الاحترام يساوي الالتزام لماذا نتهاون حتي في امور ديننا هل الفتاة الغير محجبة غير محترمة اجيب علي السؤال بمنتهي الوضوح و دون خوف او موالاة لانه عند الحديث عن امور الدين فيجب الا نخشي في الله لومة لائم اجيب فاقول نعم ان الفتاة الغيرمحجبة غير محترمة و كذلك الفتاة التي ترتدي الحجاب و لا تحترم ما ترتديه فانها غير محترم الاخوة الافاضل الحلال بين و الحرام بين و ما بينهما امور متشابهات لماذا نتبع الغرب حتي في الخلاعة و العري و السفور هل ستقولون الان عني انني انسان غير متحضر فلتقولوا المهم انني قلت ما اوصانا به رب العالمين و ما طالبنا به الرسول الكريم 
اتدرون من الديوث الديوس من يسمح بخروج بناته او زوجاته او اخواته متبرجات هذا هو الديوس و هذا هو حديث الرسول صلي الله عليه و سلم اذا فرسولونا الكريم يري ان هذا الرجل غير محترم لانه سمح بذلك فما بال الشخص الكامل الذي وقع عليه الفعل و هي الفتاة المتبرجة او المحجبة و لكن حجاب مودرن كما يدعونافيقوا يرحمكم الله افيقوا يرحمكم الله افيقوا يرحمنا و يرحمكم الله
 و الان انا مستعد لتلقي كافة الردود مهما كانت بعد اذن اخي الكريم سامح و اسف اخي ان كنت اطلت عليك او علي الاخوة الكرام
دمتم جميعا بخير

----------


## mido elmasry

*اما الان وقد حدثت مذبحة قانا فانى اتفق مع من يقول ان الغير محجبة غير محترمة....*

----------


## sameh atiya

اخى انا المصرى على ما يبدوا انى فهمت خطأ من البدايه
وهو انكم تعتبرون الاحترام غير التدين
لانه لو وصلنا بينهم اذا فغير المحجبه غير محترمه
ولكن لو لم نصل بينهم ووضعنا هذا فى جانب وهذا فى جانب اخر سوف نقول انا بعض الغير متحجبات غير محترمات وبعضهم ايضا محترم 
او لانى انا الخطأ لانى من على قد فهمى المتواضع قد وصلت بين التدين والاحترام
وقد كنت اعتقد بان الكل ايضا يصل بينهم ولذلك اعجبت برأى فرعون طيبه لانه قد اوصل بين الاثنين ولم يفرق بينهم
ولكن بعدما راجعت الجميع وبدأت التفكير مره اخرى او من ناحيه اخرى وجدت ان الجميع يضع لكل منهم اعتبار اى ان الاحترام شىء والتدين شىء اخر
ولهذا ادركت بانى انا من نسى بعض النقاط او كنت قد اشرت بعبارة الاحترام مع التدين
اى التزام بتعاليم الدين الحنيف
اخى انا المصرى على ما يبدوا ان ردى قد ازعجك كثيرا ولكن يا اخى انا الان فهمت لماذا انا وانت تختلف ارائنا لانك لم تصل بينهم من البدايه وانا قد اوصلت بينهم
اعتذر لك يا اخى لانى لم افهمك انت وباقى الاعضاء لانى وبصراحه كنت اريد وصلهم ببعض لكى اصل انا الى الرد الامثل الذى اهتم به وانفذه بالفعل مع اى فتاه غير محجبه
انا اعتذر الى كل عضو قد دخل فى هذا الموضوع وانا عارضته بكلام اخر لان لكل منا اسلوب فى التفكير والرد
ودمتم بخير

----------


## mido elmasry

لا اعتذار بين الاخوة...
مش محجبة و محترمة 50%..
محجبة و مش محترمة 50%..
محجبة و محترمة 1000%...
مش و مش (ربنا يهديها ويهدينا)..

----------


## أسد

> متأكد أنك فعلا عايز رأينا ...
> 
> حسنا
> 
> أخى......
> 
> أولا وبدون اى شك فالاجابة هى : نـــــــــــــــــــعم
> البنت الغير محجبة غير محترمة
> وتريد الاسباب ...
> ...


قال ما كنت أريد ان أقوله - فتحية له ملئ المسافة من عندي إلي عنده 
ومن يريد الإستفاضة في هذا الموضوع فليدخل علي هذا الرابط 

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=42401
ويبقي أن نقارع سؤال الموضوع بسؤال أخر 
====> أيهما أولي بالاحترام 
1) المرأة المتبرجة - الغير محجبة 
2) أم المرأة - المحجبة ؟؟!!

وفي النهاية لا يبقي إلا أن نشكر صاحب الموضوع 
فباقة ملآ بالزهور وأخري يفيح منها رائحة الورود 
..

----------


## noha5000

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اخى صاحب الموضوع 


انا لا احب البنات الاتى لم يتحجبن لانهم مقصرين فى حق خالقهم 

فا يا اخى لابد على كل بنت وصلت لسن التكليف ان تتحجب وتلتزم بالطاعات 

والبنت المحجبه تكون فى الغالب اهتمامته فى الظاعه والعباده ورضى المولى والوالدين

اما الغير محجبه تكون اهتمامتها معلش"" تافهه""  تهتم مثلا بالجمل والاناقه ماشى لازم المراءه تهتم بمظهرها لاكن مش على الفاضى والمليان.....


وبعدين ربنا قادر يجعل البنت المحجبه جميله بوجهها المؤمن ..

ومن هنا يا اخى اقول لك انى لا اقبل لاخى ان يتزوج من فتاه غير محجبه لانها من وجهة نظرى......؟؟؟؟

----------


## sameh atiya

> مرحبا ...
> على فكره دى أول مشاركه لى فى المنتدى ده ..ومحتاج أعلق على الموضوع بجمله واحده مستقاه من حديث للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم(إذا لم تستح فأصنع ما شئت)
> والحديث ده بيحمل معانى كثيره جدا ويكمله فى ذلك بل ويقوى المعنى الحديث الآخر(البر لايبلى والذنب لاينسى والديان لايموت إعمل ما شئت كما تدين تدان)
> كل واحدوواحده لازم يضع هاتين الجملتين فى راسه وبعد كده إعمل اللى انت عاوزه حسب اخلاقك وتقاليدك وللى يقدره عليه ربنا أو الشيطان اللى جواه يعمله يعنى ان كان عمل خير فربنا هداه وكفى الناس شره واذا كان عمل شر فمن نفسه الأماره بالسوء .
> وعاوز أقول إن الدينو العادات والتقاليد بتطبع على السلوك يعنى لايوجد دين ربنا شرعه لينا سواء توراه أو إنجيل أو قرآن إلا وحثنا على الفضيله وعلى معامله الناس معامله حسنه 
> متقليش بعد كده ان كل اللى ربى ذقنه يبقى راجل ورع وتقى أو كل واحده مش لابسه حجاب تبقى ماجنه إطلاقا بس المشكله هى اللى رباها وعودها لم يقومها على الدين (انا باتكلم عن كلمه الدين بصفه عامه ولست اخص دين معين ) 
> والمثل بيقول عارف فلان قال آه عاشرته قال لأ يبقى معرفتوش والبنى آدم سيره يعنى كلنا بنتقابل ونتفارق وفى الآخر العشره هى اللى بتدوم
> وكفايه كده انا طولت عليكم .....تصبحوا على خير


اولا اخى ااسف لكونى قد تاخرت عليك فى الرد 
ولكنى اشكرك على ابداء رايك 
واشكرك على مرورك

----------


## تمرحنة

بصراحه انا نفسى اقول حجات كتيرا
    لكن ماشاء الله  معظمكم عبرتم عن رئيى .....وانا عن نفسى احترم البنت اللى بتلبس الحجاب 
صح  :good:  يعنى الحجاب الشرعى مش بتاع اليومين دول 
اقول قولى هاذا واستغفر الله لي ولكم

----------


## sameh atiya

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> حقيقة اتفاجئت برائ mr 007
> 
> ليس ابدا شرطا ان تكون الفتاة غير المحجبة غير محترمة
> 
> ولكن ممكن القول بأنها ربما لا تكون عالية التدين بحيث يسمح لها تدينها العالي بالحجاب والثبات عليه 
> 
> ولكن عفوا هذا ليس معناه انها لا تصلي
> ...


انا ارى انك تردين على احد الاعضاء لذلك لن اعلق على كلامك 
ولكن اشكرك على ابداء رايك فى الموضوع بصراحه
واشكرك على مرورك

----------


## sameh atiya

> لأ خالص...
> فيه بنات بيلبسوا حجاب وحاجة آخر مسخرة... والعكس .


اهلا بيك اخى عبدو
اشكرك على ابداء رايك
اشكرك على مرورك

----------


## صوت من الحياة

[frame="10 80"]*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
ليس بالضرورة انت تكون البنت المحجبة محترمة والغير محجبة ليست محترمة

*فهذا فى الواقع يحكمه اشياء كثيرة تربية ودين واخلاق*
*
ولكن الاجمل لونجد ان المحترمات  من غير المحجبات يتحجبن التزاما لامر الله  
وان المحجبات المحترمات كن قدوة للباقيات* 
والجميل لو التزمنا جميعا بامر الله فى الحجاب فهذا الامر لصالحنا وصالح امتنا وحمايتها من انتشار الفساد وتحطم الاخلاقيات التى بالفعل نراها امامنا

وانا من اعتقادى الشخصى ان الشاب لا يجروء على معاكسة فتاة ملتزمة فى حجابها وفى مشيتها فهو يشعر بالاحترام لها

اذن ليس الموضوع بان الفتاة الغير محجبة غير محترمة بل ان الالتزام بالحجاب سلوكا وملبس هو الذى يبعث الاحترام فى نفوس الاخريين تجاهنا 


فالحجاب ليس فقط ملبس بل هو طريقا فى الحياة وسلوكا نطبقه ونلتزم به  :good:  [/frame]

----------


## FDN

والله انا راى ان الحجاب فى حد ذاته له احترام و هيبه علشان كده المحجبة الاصل انها تكون محترمة و تحترم الحجاب الى هيا لبسا بس دا للاسف مش كتير والى مش لابسا حجاب مش شرط انها تكون مش محترمة انا اعرف ناس محترمة جدا بس مش محجبة و متلبش لبس فاضح او بدى ضيق و العكس صحيح .
يعنى الخلاصة ان المفروض تكون المحجبة محترمة بس مش مفروض ان الى مش محجبة متكونش محترمة فى كدا وى كدا

----------


## sameh atiya

> الاخ الفاضل سامح
> كان عندي سؤال هو الاحترام ايه من وجهة نظرك؟ شكل ولبس ؟؟ ولا تصرفات وافعال واخلاق؟؟
> علي العموم اذا كان شكل يبقي المظهر هو العامل الاساسي اللي نبنى راينا عليه فأى واحده تكون لابسه حجاب هتكون محترمه
> اما اذا كان تصرفات واخلاق (ودا وجهة نظرى) انه مش اي واحده محجبه ولا حتى منقبه لازم تكون محترمه لان الظاهر حاجه والباطن حاجه تانيه خالص 
> لانى ببساطه بشوف واحده لابسه نقاب بترفع النقاب وتشرب شيشه وسجاير!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> وبتحصل كتير ومش معنى كدا انهم كلهم كدا  لا طبعا اكيد في منهم محترمين بس الاقليه بتسيء للاغلبيه
> والمحجبات( وانا من ضمنهم طبعا)مش كلهم كويسين ومش كلهم وحشين بس في اغلبيه بتسيء فعلا لباقي المحجبات من ناحية اللبس او التصرف 
> يبقي مختصر الكلام الاساس في التربيه والنشئه مش اللبس والشكل العام
> وتقبل تحياتى وللجميع


اهلابيكى اميرةالاحلام
واشكرك على توضيح كلتا الحالتين
اشكرك على مرورك

----------


## sameh atiya

> _اكيد الاحترام هو الجاب لان ربنا امرنا بيه 
> ورسولنا الكريم ذكر اربعة نساء تنكح المرة لاجلهم وكان اهمهم ذات الدين اي المتمسكة بدينها وحاجبها يعني مش قال احترامها ليه لان الجواهر تحفظ داخل الصناديق كي لا تترك لكل عابر سبيل ينظر اليها ويجرحها وكذلك افلمرأه التي هي اغلي من الجواهر ترتدي الحجاب لتعف نفسها عن كل قبيح ونذل وغير ذلك فاني لا اقصد بالحجاب ما هو سائد من لبس شفاف وضيق وعليه طرحة صغير مدعين ان هذا هو الحجاب ولكني اقصد وبمعني كل حرف ان الحجاب هو الحجاب الشرعي الذي هو عنوان احترامها_


فعلا يا ريت البنات يلبسوا الحجاب الشرعى كاملا
اشكرك اخى علىابداء رايك ومرورك

----------


## sameh atiya

> لا طبعا كل البنات محترمين ده من وجهة نظري


من وجهة نظرك انتى يا لوزه بس ده طبعا مش حقيقى
اشكرك على مرورك

----------


## sameh atiya

> بصراحة انا ملاحظ تخبط في بعض المفاهيم وعشان كدا قبل ما نقول مين محترم ومين مش محترم لازم نفهم يعني ايه حجاب اسلامي ونفهم يعني ايه احترام واللي حنستنتج منه ان اي بنت مسلمة مطالبة بالحجاب الاسلامي واللي بيشمل اللبس  وحسن الخلق وعشان نقدر نجاوب السؤال اللي طرحه العضو الكريم لازم نفصل الموضوع ونوضح بعض الأمور ..
> وأحب أوضح إن بعض الاحاديث الشريفة ذكرت ان المراة التي تكشف عن شعرها للرجل الاجنبي تعلق يوم القيامة من شعر راسها في نار جهنم . وكذلك المراة التي تتطيب وتتزين خارج بيتها ولغير زوجها فهي تلقى يوم القيامة عذابا اليما جدا لانها بعملها هذا تجلب انتباه الرجال اليها الامر الذي يشجع على انتشار المعاصي والفساد 
>   ما هو الحجاب الاسلامي ؟ ولماذا فرض الاسلام الحجاب ؟ لقد اعطى الله تبارك وتعالى الانسان شعاعا من جلاله وجماله ، والحجاب  فرض من اجل الحفاظ على الاستقرار والسكينة والصدق والاخلاص والسعادة والوئام داخل الاسرة وضمن الحياة العائلية . الحجاب فرض لكي لا تتفكك حياة الاسر ولكي لا ينظر الرجل بشهوة الى النساء والفتيات العفيفات وبالتالي لكي لا تتصدع وتنهار دعائم البيت والاسرة (والمجتمع في نهاية الامر) . الحجاب هو من اجل تجنب الوقوع في الفساد والفحشاء والرذيلة وبالتالي المحافظة على سلامة المجتمع والاجيال . وهكذا فان الاسلام فرض على المراة ارتداء الحجاب لكي يحظى الابناء باباء وامهات صالحين وملتزمين ينتسبون اليهم ولكي يتمتع هؤلاء الابناء بتربية الوالدين ومحبتهما وعطفهما ومن اجل كل هذه المصالح والمنافع التي تعود على الانسان فقد فرض الباري تبارك وتعالى واجبات محددة على الرجال والنساء في مجال يتعلق باللباس وبالنظر حيث ان الحجاب هو احد افضل الواجبات واكثرها تامينا لسلامة وعفة الافراد والمجتمع . وبالطبع فان الله تعالى يعرف جيدا مصلحة عباده كما يعلم حالهم واعمالهم وتصرفاتهم فهل من الممكن ان لا يكون الله عالما وخبيرا وهو الخالق لكل شيء ؟ 
> يقول الله تبارك وتعالى في القران الكريم : «وقل للمؤمنات يغضضن من ابصارهن ويحفظن فروجهن ولا يبدين زينتهن الا ما ظهر منها وليضربن بخمرهن على جيوبهن ولا يبدين زينتهن الا لبعولتهن» فالحجاب الاسلامي هو : 
>  أـ ان تغطي المراة شعر راسها وجسدها ومعالم بدنها بشكل كامل ما عدا الوجه والكفين بحيث لا يرى غير المحارم من الرجال اجزاء جسم المراة هذه وذلك شرط ان لا يتضمن الوجه والكفان اي نوع من انواع الزينة والماكياج ، اما اذا كان وجه المراة وكفيها فيها شيء من الزينة والماكياج فلا يجوز لها الكشف عن وجهها ويديها امام الرجل غير المحرم (الاجنبي) . 
>  ب ـ ان ترتدي ملابس غير مثيرة وغير ضيقة ولا تبرز مفاتن الجسم ومعالمه حتى لا تثير الرجال وتلفت انظارهم اليها . 
>  ان المراة لا يمكنها ان تحافظ على عفتها وشرفها وكرامتها ومكانتها كام ، الا اذا كانت محجبة والتزمن بالحجاب الاسلامي وعملت بموجب ما جاء في الاية الكريمة التي ذكرناها انفا واطاعت امر ربها وابرزت جمالها ومفاتنها امام زوجها الذي يجعل في هذه الحالة وجوده وكيانه المتطلب بفيض من جمالها ونظراتها وابتسامتها . والمراة التي لا تلتزم بالحجاب والعفة تغضب الله عليها وتجعل نفسها مستحقة لعذابه وعقابه .
> ** ودلوقتي نقدر نقول إن المرأة المحجبة حجابا اسلاميا هي امرأة محترمة لأن حجابها خارجي وداخلي ولا استثني أي امرأة محجبة حجابا اسلاميا نابع عن عقيدة صحيحة أما غير المحجبة لقصور في تعاليمها الدينية فهي مقصرة في تطبيق تعاليمها الدينية ولا يمنع ذلك انها قد تكون على خلق .
> 
> ...


نعم لم تطل اخى فالكون شادوا 
ولكن اموضوع يريد ذلك حتى تستوضح جميع النقاط
اشكرك على رايك كثيرا
شكرا على مرورك

----------


## amak_77

*السلام عليكم* 
*شكرا اخي سامح على الموضوع* 
*على فكرة انا اعرف انك ستتضايق لأني رددت الان و تركت كل هذه المدة لم ارد* 
*و لكني لم ارد لسبب معين كان عندي و سارد لسبب اخر استحدث عندي* 
*ارجوان يتسع صدرك يا اخي* 

*انا من المؤيدين للحجاب و مع فرضيته المطلقة* 
*بل انا مع استحسان النقاب و اليك ردي* 

*لا ينفع مطلقا ان نخلط ما بين الاحترام و الحجاب و السفور و عدم الاحترام* 

*لأن االحجاب في الاول و الاخر واجب و فرض ديني لا يجوز ان نهمله* 
*و لكن* 
*هل من لا يرتديه هوغير محترم* 
*ما هو تفسير الاحترام عند الناس هناك منتقبات و يفعلون الفواحش* 

*انا في ردي لا ادافع عن السافرة ولا اهاجم المحجبه* 
*و لكن يجب ان ننظر من منظور اخر الا و هو و تفسير الاحترام* 
*هناك متدينون و لحيتهم تبلغ الارض و هناك منتقبات لا يري بياض جلدهم و هم لا يعرفون عن الاحترام و التربية الا المسمي*

*وهناك اناس عاديون لا يقال عنهم متدينون و هم قمه الادب والاحترام* 

*ايضا لا ادافع ولا اهاجم انا اقول وجهة نظر*

*عدم الحجاب ما هو الا معصيه يعاقب عليها الله عز و جل حسب درجاتها* 

*من تركها نفورا و جحودا و انكارا كفر*
*و من تركها كسلا و حبا للدنيا و حبا للزينه قد يكون عاصيا و الله اعلم*

*و هناك من الناس الكثير اعرفهم اولياء امورهم لا يريدونهم يرتدونه* 

*سواء رجل يحب ان يري الناس زينه وجمال زوجته* 
*ام ناقصه عقل تريد ان تزوج بناتها و اكن البنات المحجبات و المختمرات و المنتقبات لا يتزوجن*
*اب جاهل علماني لا يعرف شيئا عن دينه*
*اب جاهل يري فيه تقيد و تعنت و تزمت* 

*هذه انواع من الناس و هناك الكثير*
*فهل نقول ان هولاء النسوة الغير محجبات غير محترمات* 

*التعميم ظلم بين*

*الخلاصة اخي سامح* 
*ليست كل محجبة محترمه* 
*ليست كل سافرة غير محجبة غير محترمة*
*كل متدينه ترعي امور ربها و تطيعه محترمة*

*والله يا سامح اعرف من الرجال من يحلف على زوجته ان لا ترتديه* 
*و اعرف من الامهات من تشتري لبناتها المكشوف و الضيق بحجة انه لسه بدري عليهم و عايزة تزوجهم* 

*و الله يا سامح لا اري اسرع زواجا من البنت الملتزمة* 
*انها من تتزوج اسرع من اختها السافرة او الغير ملتزمة*

*هذا فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاااء* 
*ويزيد الله الذين اهتدوا هدي* 

*ارجو ان يعمل موضوع عن الذي يحلف علي زوجته ان لا ترتديه*
*او الاب او الام اوالاخ الذي يحكم على البنت ان لا ترتديه* 

*ما هوه الحكم هنا و هل تجب طاعتهم  و لو الطاعة غير واجبه* 

*ما الحل* 
*ارجو ان اري موضوعا كهذا*
*شكرا لك*

----------


## sameh atiya

> سمعنا كلام كتير وقولنا اكتر 
> لكن هناك من لا يقول الا ما في قلبه ما يقتنع به حقا 
> اريد ان اقول وكاي شاب هل نظرتك للمحجبه 
> كما هي نظرتك لغيرها 
> ولاحظ انني هنا اقصد المحجبه حقا وليست المتشبهه بالمحجبات 
> فكم من محجبه حقا لا تحسن حجابها 
> تري الحجاب والجينس وغيره الكثير
> فلا مفر من فارق الاحترام بين المحجبه وغيرها


اهلا بك اخى الكريم بلودى
اشكرك اخى على ابداء رايك
اشكرك على مرورك

----------


## dodoo_oo

اخى سامح 

فى الحقيقة انا شايفة ان سؤالك ده مش منطقى اطلاقا وده ببساطة لانى بنظر لغير المحجبات على انهم مواطنين غير مكتملى الاهلية يعنى ماطلعوش بطاقة لسه (الحجاب) 
فلما تطلع البنت بطاقتها (تلبس حجابها) تقدر وقتها تسألنى هيا محترمة ولا لأ وبعدين اقولك استنى شوية اتعرف عليها وبعدين اتعامل معاها واقولك رأيي

لان الاحترام من الاخلاق 
والاخلاق من الدين
وشرط اكتمال الدين الحجاب


اما اذا كنت بتنظر للاحترام على انه صفة دنيوية مثلها مثل الثقافة والشعر والفن وغيره من الصفات الى بنستعملها فالاتنين حايكونو خاضعين لنفس الاحكام بصرف النظر عن الحجاب 

مثلا يعنى لو قولنا ايه رأيك فى فيكتور هيجو؟؟؟ حاقولك ياااااااااه ده كاتب رااااائع
لو قولتلى ايه رأيك فى موتزارت حاقولك اوووووو ده موسيقار مبددددددددددع
لو قولتلى ايه رأيك فى سامح عطية حاقولك ده عضو مفكرررررررررررر

بصرف النظر بأى عن ان الشخصيات دى مسلمة او غيره لانى بحكم بصفات دنيوية

----------


## تيتو الاسكندرية

بصراحه اول حاجه عايز اقولها لاخي  او او سفن (007) ان الي انت بتقوله ده البنت غير متدينه 
وفي فرق بين التدين والاحترام وطبعا مش معني اني اقول ان في بنت محجبه ومش محترمه انني بعمم ولكن لكل قاعده شواذ  وان كنت اوافق معظم كلامك لانه صحيح ولكن العيب علي الاهل والتربيه الغير دينيه ولكن في ناس غير محجبه ومحترمه بس طبعا ربنا سبحانه وتعالي سيحاسبهم اللي حبيت اوصله في فرق كبير بين (  الاحترام والتدين والعقاب لله وحده  )

----------


## عاشق الشروق

لا مش كل البنات  محجبات غير محترامات فى هيك وفى هيك فى بنات محجبات غير محترامات وفى محترامات والعكس صحيح على البنات الغير محجبات     ومشكوررررررررررر  اللك شكراً الك

----------


## بقايا رجل

*

شكرا على الموضوع .. واسمحوا لي أن أدلي بدلوي

بداية أنا من مجتمع قد لا أبالغ إن قلت أنه محافظ جدا جدا

والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه لدينا :

هل الفتاة التي تكشف وجهها .. محترمة؟؟؟

وقد يخالفني الكثيرون في رأيي .. ولكني أعتقد أن هذا الأمر له علاقة

بالتقاليد والموروثات التي لا أقلل من شأنها

ولكنها أصبحت عقيدة راسخة وكأنها من أصول الدين

وهنا أتساءل ..

هل سؤالكم هنا مختص بأخواتنا وعزيزاتنا فتيات مصر الحبيبة؟؟؟

أم أنه سؤال عام؟؟

فقد تنقلت كثيرا بين بلدان عربية وأجنبية .. أهمها دول الخليج جميعا ومصر طبعا

ودول الشام والمغرب

ونحن نتناقش بصراحة هنا .. رأيت المحترمات الملتزمات بالأدب والأخلاق العالية

من المحجبات وغير المحجبات

قد أحمل في داخلي احتراما خاصا للمحجبات وخاصة إذا دعمن هذا الحجاب بالفضيلة

ولكن ..

لا يعني ذلك أنني أحتقر الغير محجبات .. وأعتبرهن غير محترمات

لأنني مؤمن كل الإيمان .. أن المظاهر خادعة في أحيان كثيرة

الحجاب فريضة وشعيرة من شعائر الدين .. ولكنها .. ليست كل الدين

فالفتاة الغير محجبة .. مخالفة لتعليم من تعاليم الدين ... ولكن لا يعني ذلك أنها

ليست متدينة أو غير محترمة

وبرأيي المتواضع .. أن معنى الإحترام وتعريفه .. هو موضوع جدل .. وهو نسبي

فتعريف الإحترام وحدوده قد يختلف فيه الناس

وذلك بسبب تعدد ثقافاتهم ومشاربهم التربوية والإجتماعية

وعلينا دائما أن نتذكر قول الله تعالى:

(( ولو كنت فظا غليظ القلب لا انفضوا من حولك ))

(( وادع إلى سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة ))

فالإنسان مأمور بالتعامل مع الظاهر .. وأنا أتفق مع الإخوة في ذلك

ولكن لماذا يقتصر هذا الظاهر على اللباس فقط؟؟؟

فإن من الظاهر كذلك .. القول .. والعمل .. وهما يعكسان شخصية الإنسان

فلا يجب علينا إغفالهما ..

ورأيي ... صواب ... يحتمل الخطأ

ورأي غيري ... خطأ ........ يحتمل الصواب



وللجميع تحياتي.*

----------


## صوت من الحياة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا اؤيد كلامك يا اخ احمد
وجزاك الله خيرا على المشاركة المفيدة

----------


## sameh atiya

> والله في ناس ماشاء الله اعرفهم حجاب اسلامى ومتغطيين وايه ووالله كمان بيقعدوا يدوا نصائح وفتاوى مقنعه جدا ...........
> وايه بقى في الغيبه والنميمه ووالله والله سرقه كمان وضحك على الناس انا جربت نوعيات كتيييييييييييييير  واتعلمت كمان الاحلى انى مش احكم على حد بالمظهر ابدا 
> صح الحجاب المفروض يكون اسلامى بس مش اتنقب ولا البس طويل وخلاص وانا من جوه  _____________
> ده البيخلى كل الناس تهرب من الحجاب الاسلامى الربنا فرضه
>                                           وشكرا........


اهلا بيكى يا لوزه
شكرا على ابداء رايك اشكرك على مرورك

----------


## yaana

اولاً السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
لكل من بالمنتدى الجميل
ثانياً موضوع جميل للمناقشه
لكن هناك سؤال ارجوا من الجميع التفكير فيه ثم الرد المقنع
ما معنى محترمه وغير محترمه ؟؟؟؟؟ 
وما المقياس الذى نقيس به هذا الموضوع ؟؟؟؟
هل هو مقياس عقلنا او ديننا او المجتمع .
مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار 
ان اى موضوع فى العالم يقاس على الابيض والاسود
ولكل قاعده شواذ وهذا لا شأن لنا به اى ( محجبه وغير محترمه او غير محجبه ومحترمه)

----------


## sameh atiya

> والله العاوز يضايق بنت بيضايقها سواء محجبه او مش محجبه مش بتفرق معاه


اهلا بيكى يا لوزه تانى
شكرا على التعليق

----------


## sameh atiya

> دى سطحية فى الحكم
> 
> لما تحكم على حد تحكم عليه من كل الجوانب
> 
> مش المظهر بس


طيب يا يسرا انا هاقف جنبها واسالها لو سمحتى انتى بتصلى يعنى انتى محترمه ولا انتى ايه
يا يسرا انا مش هاقدر اعمل كده طبعا
فيبقى انا ليا الظاهر
شكرا على مرورك يا يسرا

----------


## sameh atiya

> اولا الاحترام من وجهة نظرى ليس له علاقة بالحجاب ................
> ولكن من الافضل ان تكمل صفاء اخلاقها واحترامها بالحجاب...
> تحياتى


كلامك جميل اخى بيدو
شكرا لك على تعليقك المفيد
شكرا لك على مرورك

----------


## x knight

ربما الحجاب شرط أساسي لِلإتزام الديني - ظاهرا وباطن - ولكنهُ عامةً ليس مقياس نستطيع أن نقيس عليه قدر إحترام الفتاه التى ترتديه .. أو من لا تفعل .. أو على الأقل لَن يكون إلا حكماً مبدأياً ..

هدوئكم .. وحُسن محاورتكم .. وأدبكم الجم .. ورجاحة عقولكم سمه سائده هنا - بسم الله ماشاء الله - وربما تكون السبب الأساسي الذي من أجله أجدني مُضطر إلى أن أدُس أنفي في المناقشه ..

أدام الله الود ..

----------


## سيد جعيتم

إذا كان الحجاب عصمة وتنفيذاً لأمر الله ورسوله فهذا لا يعنى أن الغير محجبة غير محترمة . من يظن هذا فهو مخطىء تماماً . الأحترام ينبع من الإيمان . الحجاب خطوة على طريق الإيمان ولكنه ليس هو كل الإيمان .

----------


## x knight

أستاذي الفاضل " سيد إبراهيم " .. إذا سمحت لِطالب عِلم يقف على إستحياء بين يديك أن يُبدي رأيه .. ليس لِشئ غير طلب شرف المشاركه في مناقشه تضم عقول " واعيه " كعقولكم أستاتذتي .. 

ربما ترى بعض وجهات النظر الدينيه منها و حتى العلمانيه .. أن فعل الخطأ - سواء كان ذنب أم مُخالفة تقاليد مُعينه - مع سبق المعرفه بأن فعل ذلك يُعد مُخالفه لِتلك الأعراف .. أو القوانين والقواعد فهذا يدل على عدم إقتناع تام من قِبل الفاعل .. وإلا ما كان يُصر على فِعلْ الفعل إلا تحت ضغط معين - وهذا أيضاً في حالة ضعف إرادتهُ - وهذا بالتبعيه يضعنا أمام سؤال آخر ولكن مُعقد قليلاً ..
هل البنت الغير مُحجبه بِإقتناع تام منها .. رغم معرفتها بِأن هذا التصرف يُخالف شريعتها .. أو حتى جزء ولو ضئيل منها .. تتعامل مع الموقف من أي منطق .. منطق عدم الاقتناع وهذا يضعها في موقف الخروج عن المله " بلا أدنى نقاش "  .. أم منطق التكاسل .. أم هو الجهل حقاً بِأهمية ذلك في الدين .. وعواقب تجاهله ...!

وأخيراً إن لَم تسمح لي بكتابة هذا الهراء الذي أسلفت ذكره فسأحذف مشاركتي فوراً .. وكما كتبت .. يكفيني فخراً مُجرد قرائتي لَكم ..
شُكراً على كُل شئ ..

----------


## sameh atiya

> هيه بصراحة محترمة جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا 
> لسبب
> إنها إحترمت إللى خلقها وصورها ورزقها وعلمها وإداها الجمال والمال ورزقها بأهل وبلد آمن عايشة فيه وأكثر من كدة هداها للإسلام وجعلها من أهله يعنى إن شاء الله تدخل الجنه فى نهاية الأمر وأمهلها على معصيتها وحلم عليها ولم يسارع بالعذاب وستر عليها وبيطعمها ويسقيها وإداها صحة وعافيه - إحترمته وأطاعت أوامرة وأوامر رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وتشبهت بأمهات المؤمنين والصحابيات المؤمنات القانتات التآئبات العابدات السائحات الصائمات المتصدقات الحافظات لفروجهن & ولم تتسبب فى فتنة شباب المسلمين ولم تحب أن تشيع الفاحشة بسببها فى الذين آمنوا 
> 
> فطبعا طبعا طبعا طبعا طبعا محــــــــــــــــــــــترمة 
> الصراحة تتقال
> الله يخليكوا بلاش المواضيع إللى يتخلط المفاهيم وتقلب الحق باطل والباطل حق الحجاب فرض .. إنتهى


اهلا بيك يا سولدر
والله لكامك جميل يا سولدر وانا اقتنعت بيه
شكرا ليك قوى يا سولدر على الرد 
شكرا على مرورك

----------


## sameh atiya

> يا جماااااااااااااعة
> 
> 
> افصلوا شوية
> 
> لازم تفصلوا بين الاتنين وما السبب إلى جمعهما
> 
> 
> ينفع أقول يا ترى المحجبة كريمة فى بيتها والمتبرجة بخيلة فى بيتها؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


عندك اخلى لو صلح الباطن لصلح الظاهر

شكرا لك على مرورك اخى لوفر جاك

----------


## sameh atiya

> السلام عليكم
> سامحونى على راى
> ليس كل المحجبات محترمات للاسف
> ولكن كل بنت غير محجبة هى فعلا غير محترمة


اهلا بك اخى الكريم
شكرا لك على ابداء وجهة نظرك فى الموضوع
شكرا لك على مرورك

----------


## sameh atiya

> *
> 
> 
> 
> أخى الحبيب / سامح  
> 
> بشكرك لأنك فتحت لنا باب النقاش حول هذا الموضوع المهم
> 
> لأن فى كثير من الناس بيختلط عليهم هذا الأمر
> ...


اخى محمد ممكن تشرحلنا ايه قواعد الاحترام من وجهة نظرك وكيف وانا امشى بالشارع اعلم بان هذه محترمه او هذه غير محترمه كيف لى ان اعرف هلى اعاكسها وانتظر هل شتهزقنى ام شتقبل بانى اعاكسها هل هذه هى الطريقه كى اعرف كيف تكون المحترمه من غير المحترمه ارجو ان ترد على اخى محمد فى هذه النقطه
كى اعرف كل بنت تمشى فى الشارع لا ترتدى الحجاب اذا كانت محترمه او غير

كلامك صحيح فى كون الحجاب يدل على التدين فبالتالى يتعرف بانها ايضا محترمه ولا ايه رايك 




> *
> 
> 
> 
> أخى الحبيب / سامح  
> 
> 
> 
> هل سال أحدكم نفسه لماذا فرض الحجاب على نساء المسلمين ؟
> ...


شكرا لك اخى الكريم محمد على توضيح تلك النقطه




> *[SIZE="4"]
> 
> 
> 
> وهنا نضع تحت كلمة الأثارة خط احمر
> 
> ونقول من أهداف الحجاب أن البنت أو المرأة ماتكونش مثيرة أو ملفته
> 
> فأحيانا نجد فتيات ونساء محجات وغير محجبات فى نفس الوقت
> ...


اخى محمد انا اعلم واعى كل ما قلته وفهمت ما تريد ان تصل اليه 
واخرا شكرا لك على مرورك الكريم

----------


## sameh atiya

> الاخ الكريم سامح تقبل اسفي و اعتذاري لانني لم المح هذا الموضوع في قاعة المناقشات لانشغالي بقاعة التاريخ طوال الفترة الماضية و كما اعلم انا من مريدين مواضيعك الهادفة الانسانية فارجو ان تقبل عذري 
> كما اشكر لك دعوتك للاطلاع علي هذا الموضوع 
> و لقد قراته و قرات جميع التعليقات مرة و اثنين بل ثلاثة مرات فماذا وجدت اسمح لي بالرد
> هل الفتاة الغير محجبة غير محترمة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> التبس علينا الامر ما بين حديث تارة عن الدين و حديث اخري عن العادات و حديث عن ملابس المحجبات الان و حديث عن ان الغير محجبة يوجد كثير منهن محترمات او غير محترمات و ضاع اساس الموضوع 
> فما الحل الان؟؟؟
> سؤال اوجهه الي جميع الاخوة المشاركين في الموضوع و غير المشاركين هل نهانا الله عن اي فعل و وجدنا في هذا الفعل مصلحة لنا ؟ ستكون الاجابة بالطبع .... لا
> سؤال اخر هل الحديث عن التحجب و السفور (التبرج) من الاحديث التي تتناول صلب ديننا الحنيف ؟ ام هي مجرد نقاشات عابرة كما في السياسة و الديكور و خلافه
> ستكون الاجابة بالطبع ان الحديث عن الحجاب و السفور او غير التحجب من امور ديننا الحنيف اذا بماذا امرنا الدين الحنيف بخصوص الحجاب لكافة بنات و نساء المسلمين ؟
> ...


اخى معتز شكرا لك لتوضيح كل الجوانب فى الموضوع والوصول الى حل قد يناسب البعض
شكرا على مرورك

----------


## sameh atiya

> الحجاب بيدل على التدين وكل ما كانت البنت ملتزمه فى زيها وحجبها دل على اخلاقها العاليه  
> ولكن لا يشترط اذا كانت محترمه او لا
> ودل على ذلك ان اغلب الدكاتره السيدات فى الكليات بيكونن غير محجبات 
> ولكن لكل قاعده شواذ وكما يوجد الجيد يوجد الردىء


اهلا بيكى يا نانسى 
شكرا لك على الرد
شكرا لكى على مرورك

----------


## sameh atiya

> الحجاب
> 
>  حجاب النفس ... حجاب من الداخل .
> 
>  قرأت كل المشاركات والأراء وطبعاً اختلفت وجهات النظر .
> 
>  إحترامي للجميع .
> 
>  الدين أخلاق .
> ...


شكرا لكى اختى حبوب
فعلا الدين اخلاق
شكرا على مرورك

----------


## ورد جوري

الحقيقة أن المظهر لا يدل على المضمون دائما ولكن بما أن الفتاة بتبقى مسلمة وقبل ما نقول عنها محترمة ولا مش محترمة    هل هي احترمة تعاليم دينها علشان الناس إلي حوليها يحترموها ؟
ديننا شرع الحجاب من جل أن  يحمي الفتاة مما قد يصيبها من ضرر من قول أوعمل 
يبقى هي تحافظ على نفسها ، قبل لاينظر لها كما ينظر لغيرها بغير وجه حق .

وشكرا على الموضوع الحلو  ::

----------


## سونيتا

سلام عليكم
موضوع فعلا يستحق المناقشه والتفكير والمنطق
وتسلم ايد اللي كتبه
انا من رأيي الموضوع دى مش هينفع اول وجهة نظري فيه لاني حتى لو اولت وشرحت وكررت محدش ممكن يقتنع لا برأيي ولا برأي غيري لان اكيد ممكن تكون حاجات محتاجه توضيح ومينفعش نفضل نكتب !
الوقت من دهب :1:  
بقترح كدا تناقشوا الموضوع دى ع الميل باستخدام المايك 
على فكرة وجود تشات صوتي بالمنتدى هيساعد بحاجات كتيرةاوي !
بس انا بجد اتدايئت من عضو هنا ال انه "طبعاااااا كل الغير متحجبات مش محترمات"
في كام عضو هنا انا بوافقهم الرأي بردهم عليك 
متهيالي في كتير بنات بالمنتدى دى مش متحجبات ومش ضروري دلوئتي اعدد الاسباب وانت بكدا بتشتم وبتغلط في بنات المنتدى اللي هما اخواتك!!!!!!! ولا انا غلطانه؟

سلام
لا اله الا الله

----------


## sameh atiya

> قال ما كنت أريد ان أقوله - فتحية له ملئ المسافة من عندي إلي عنده 
> ومن يريد الإستفاضة في هذا الموضوع فليدخل علي هذا الرابط 
> 
> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=42401
> ويبقي أن نقارع سؤال الموضوع بسؤال أخر 
> ====> أيهما أولي بالاحترام 
> 1) المرأة المتبرجة - الغير محجبة 
> 2) أم المرأة - المحجبة ؟؟!!
> 
> ...


شكرا لك اخى الكريم اسد على مرورك علينا فى الموضوع

----------


## sameh atiya

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> اخى صاحب الموضوع 
> 
> 
> انا لا احب البنات الاتى لم يتحجبن لانهم مقصرين فى حق خالقهم 
> 
> فا يا اخى لابد على كل بنت وصلت لسن التكليف ان تتحجب وتلتزم بالطاعات 
> 
> ...


اهلا بيكى يا نوها
شكرا لك على ابداء وجهة نظرك التى افضلها
شكرا لكى على مرورك

----------


## sameh atiya

> بصراحه انا نفسى اقول حجات كتيرا
>     لكن ماشاء الله  معظمكم عبرتم عن رئيى .....وانا عن نفسى احترم البنت اللى بتلبس الحجاب 
> صح  يعنى الحجاب الشرعى مش بتاع اليومين دول 
> اقول قولى هاذا واستغفر الله لي ولكم


اللهم امين
شكرا لكى تمر حنه على ابداء رايك
اشكرك على مرورك

----------


## sameh atiya

> [frame="10 80"]*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
> ليس بالضرورة انت تكون البنت المحجبة محترمة والغير محجبة ليست محترمة
> 
> *فهذا فى الواقع يحكمه اشياء كثيرة تربية ودين واخلاق*
> *
> ولكن الاجمل لونجد ان المحترمات  من غير المحجبات يتحجبن التزاما لامر الله  
> وان المحجبات المحترمات كن قدوة للباقيات* 
> والجميل لو التزمنا جميعا بامر الله فى الحجاب فهذا الامر لصالحنا وصالح امتنا وحمايتها من انتشار الفساد وتحطم الاخلاقيات التى بالفعل نراها امامنا
> 
> ...


اهلا بيكى اختى  الكريمه
شكرا لك على التوضيحات البسيطه والجميله
شكرا لكى على المرور

----------


## sameh atiya

> والله انا راى ان الحجاب فى حد ذاته له احترام و هيبه علشان كده المحجبة الاصل انها تكون محترمة و تحترم الحجاب الى هيا لبسا بس دا للاسف مش كتير والى مش لابسا حجاب مش شرط انها تكون مش محترمة انا اعرف ناس محترمة جدا بس مش محجبة و متلبش لبس فاضح او بدى ضيق و العكس صحيح .
> يعنى الخلاصة ان المفروض تكون المحجبة محترمة بس مش مفروض ان الى مش محجبة متكونش محترمة فى كدا وى كدا


اهلا بيك اخى الكريم
شكرا لك لعى ابداء رايك
شكرا لك على مرورك الكريم

----------


## salem155

السلام عليكم 
انا في نظري البنت المتحجبه اكثر احتراما لانها غالبا اكثر تدينا  
وهذه حقيقه  فالحجاب واجب بنص قراني  
وعندما تشاهد احدي الفنانات امتحجات وتسمع كلامها تشاهد شخصيه اخري متغيره تماما في كثير من المفاهيم التي نحتاجها اليوم اكيد توجد فتيات غير متحجبات محترمات لكن عندهم نقص في مفاهيم التربيه اصلا  
وشكرا جزيلا

----------


## sameh atiya

> *السلام عليكم* 
> *شكرا اخي سامح على الموضوع* 
> *على فكرة انا اعرف انك ستتضايق لأني رددت الان و تركت كل هذه المدة لم ارد* 
> *و لكني لم ارد لسبب معين كان عندي و سارد لسبب اخر استحدث عندي* 
> *ارجوان يتسع صدرك يا اخي* 
> 
> *انا من المؤيدين للحجاب و مع فرضيته المطلقة* 
> *بل انا مع استحسان النقاب و اليك ردي* 
> 
> ...


والله اخى امااك انا مش زعلان منك بس كانت احب ان ارى ردك هذا فى اول الردود
لحنكة عقك ورجاحة تفكيرك
انت فصصتها كويس جدا انت وبعض الاعضاء
وانا ببشكرك وباذن الله سوف اضيف موضوع عن الفكره التى قلتها بعد ما ارد على باقى الاعضاء وارجوا ان ارى اول من يرد هو انت
شكرا لك احمد على المرور

----------


## sameh atiya

> اخى سامح 
> 
> فى الحقيقة انا شايفة ان سؤالك ده مش منطقى اطلاقا وده ببساطة لانى بنظر لغير المحجبات على انهم مواطنين غير مكتملى الاهلية يعنى ماطلعوش بطاقة لسه (الحجاب) 
> فلما تطلع البنت بطاقتها (تلبس حجابها) تقدر وقتها تسألنى هيا محترمة ولا لأ وبعدين اقولك استنى شوية اتعرف عليها وبعدين اتعامل معاها واقولك رأيي
> 
> لان الاحترام من الاخلاق 
> والاخلاق من الدين
> وشرط اكتمال الدين الحجاب
> 
> ...


طريقتك فى السرد مقنعه قوى يا دودو
شكرا ليك على ابداء وجهة نظرك
شكرا لكى على مرورك

----------


## زهــــراء

انا بعتقد ان  في كل مكان في العالم فيه انسان كويس وتاني مش كويس
يعني مسالة كون الانسان محترم ولا لا انا من وجهة نظري مش شايفة انها متعلقة بالحجاب زي مافيه الكويس فيه الوحش وانا معاك ان الحجاب فربضة  بس لازم تكون مقتنعة بيه وانا ابدا مش شايفة ان الحجاب مقياس على الرغم من اني محجبة ومقتنعة اوي والحمد لله بس كمان لية صديقات مش محجبات ومحترمات اوي وبنات ناس بالنهاية انا بعتقد ان مسالة كون الانسان محترم ولا لا  دي نابعة من الانسان ذات نفسه
وبالنهاية بحب اقول ان كل اناء ينضح بما فيه وشكرا 
مع تحياتي
زهراء

----------


## ام جومانه

التعرى والحشمه هما الفرق
يعنى اللبس هو الاساس

----------


## فى حب مصر

السلام عليكم
ربنا يهدى الجميع

----------


## عـزالديـن

> ويبقى السؤال المهم 
> هل البنت الغير محجبه غير محترمه ؟


*سؤالك ياسامح يحتاج أولاً للحديث حول الإحترام وماهيته ، فهل تقصد بالإحترام التدين  أم الشرف أم الحياء أم التهذب وقد نحتاج أيضاً للحديث حول مدى وجوبية الحجاب فى الإسلام
فإن كان الحديث عن الفتاة المسلمة فليس هناك خيارات ؛ وإرتداء الحجاب الشرعى هنا واجب شرعى لاجدال ولا خلاف حوله ومن لم تفعل هذا فهى مذنبة ولاتحترم دينها التى تدين به وأيضاً مجتمعها الذى يحترم هذا ويقدره ويتمسك به ويحفز عليه  ؛ ولايحق لنا المقارنة بين الفتاة التى تلتزم بالحجاب الشرعى والفتاة التى ترفضه أو تتنازل عنه وهى مدركة لوجوبيته
أم الحديث عن أنه هناك فتاة محجبة غير محترمة وأخرى غير محجبة ومحترمة فهذا نوع من التسويف الذى لاداعى له والغرض منه إضفاء الشرعية على عدم لبس الحجاب ! وبهذا نترك أصل الأمر الذى هو حق لنحيد به إلى ماهو باطل 
الفتاة المسلمة الغير محجبة وبدون الخوض فى سلوكياتها وأصلها وفصلها وثقافتها وتعليمها وادبها وعفتها هى فتى تأبى الإنصياع لأحكام دينها بإرتداء ما يحفظ لها كرامتها وحيائها ؛ فما الذى يمكن نسميه هذا ؟
الفتاة المسلمة التى ترتدى الحجاب  هى فتاة ترتدى ماتمليه عليها عقيدتها من ملبس يحفظ لها حيائها وكرامتها  ومن العبث الشيطانى أن نتلصص عليها لنبحث فيها عن مايمكننا من إنتقادها ونقول عنها مايحقر من التزامها  كأن يحدثنا من لايريد بفتياتنا الخير  بأنها تخفى قبحها أو تتستر على سفور أصابها أو تتصنع الحياء وتزيف واقع سلوكياتها وأخلاقها وهذا الكلام عادة لايصدر إلا من فتاة متبرجة وغير ملتزمه لتبرر به عدم إلتزامها  أو من رجل فى نفسه مرض   
الفتاة المحجة قطعاً فتاة محترمة حتى ولو كان هذا هو ظاهر أمرها
والفتاة الغير محجبة ندعو لها الله بالهداية وصلاح شأنها
ونسأل الله أن يهئ لنا من أمرنا رشدا

*

----------


## sameh atiya

*[frame="5 80"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخوانى سوف اتكلم فى هذا الموضوع عن امور هامه تدور وتحصل فى حياتنا اليوميه
امور قد لا تفعلها انت وقد يفعلها غيرك امور تجعلنا نغير كثيرا ولو كان الامر لا يخصنا
نعم نغير لان الامر وان كان لا يعنينا بالنسبه لمن يفعلونه ولكنه يحدث امام اعيننا
لاننى سوف اتكلم عن الحجاب الحجاب كلنا نعلم انه فريضه فرضها الله على المرأه المسلمه وانا قد تكلمت فى موضوع وهو كون المحجبه غير محترمه ولكننى لن اتكلم فى هذه النقطه ..
بل ساتكلم عن نقطه مهمه اثارها فى الموضوع ذاته اخى احمد امااك
وانا لا اريد ان ادخل فى مقدمات قد لا تفيد فى شىء انا سوف اضرب بعض الامثله
واطرح بعض الاسئله التى اتمنى كثيرا ان ارى اجابتها التى سوف تريحنى 

المثال الاول: من الازواج من يقول لزوجته انا لا اريدك ان ترتدى الحجاب انا اريدك ان تخلعيه اريد ان اراك بدونه قد يبرر ذلك بعدة اسباب منها انها قبيحه بالحجاب ونحن نعلم بان المرأه تحب ان تكون جميله وقد تقتنع بكلامه وقد لا تقتنع ومن المؤكد انها سترفض بشده ولكنه قد يجبرها على ذلك

ثانيا:: من الامهات من تشترى لبناتها اللبس الضيق ولا تشترى حتى لهن طرحه وليس حجاب لا تشتريه وعندما تسالها عن ذلك تقول لك ان بناتى صغار ولم يكبروا بعد وانا اريدهم ان يتزوجوا لان فى زمننا هذا البنات كثرت ويوجد الكثير من البنات لن تتزوج وانا اريد ان ازوجها 
هذه هى حججها وطبعا البنات من الاساس تربوا على ان الحجاب لن يجعلهم يتزوجوا وان لبسهم مثل هذه الملابس هو الذى سيجعلهم يتزوجون 


ثالثا: الاب متوفى وقد ترك اولاد من الصبيان ومن البنات وقد ترى من هؤلاء البنات من تلبس اللبس الضيق...الخ ولا ترتدى الحجاب وهو لا يحثها على ارتداء الحجاب بل قد يشجعها على ذلك

 اخوانى الكرام بعد طرحى لمثل هذه الامثله وبعض الشخصيات  اود ان اطرح بعض الاسئله التى تحيرنى كثيرا فى هذا الموضوع

وهى كالتالى

فى الاول // ما حكم مثل هؤلاء الرجال فى الاسلام/////وهل تجب طاعتهم ولو الطاعه غير واجبه ماذا تفعل هذه المراه  ///////// وما رايك انت فى مثل هؤلاء الرجال؟؟؟؟؟؟
فى الثانى//ما رايك فى هذه الام وهل تربيتها صحيحه او رايها فى هذا الامر منطقى ما رايكم؟؟؟؟؟؟
فى الثالث /// ما رايك فى هذا الاخ وهل لو كنت مكانه ستصمت على ما يحصل امامك؟؟؟
اتمنى ان ارى ارائكم القيمه والتى دائما ما استفيد منها
ولكم خالص تحياتى[/frame]*

لا داعي لبدء موضوع منفصل اذا كان سيناقش نفس القضية من زاوية مختلفة. تم دمج الموضوعين لعدم التشتيت - حنـــــان

----------


## سمل ودالولياب

صحيح  موضوع مفيد جداً شكراً لك يااااااااااااا

----------


## الدر المكنون

إذا سترت المرأة مفاتنها هل ستنقص انوثتها 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
سؤال اتمنى ان تجيب عليه البنات فبل الاولاد
ما السر وراء لبس البنات للملابس الضيقة التي تظهر اغلب ملامح الجسد
هل اظهار المفاتن لاغراء الشباب لخطبتهن أم للتنافس بين الفتيات على أجمل جسد
ام تقليد للآخرين..وهل يحترم الرجل تلك الأنثى التى تتباهى بأنوثتها جسديا لتحرك غرائز الرجال
مع أنه في رأي أن الأنوثة احساس وليس جسد..فما رأيكم أنتم؟

----------


## natalia

*هذا موضوع مهم جداااا للنقاش الجاااااااااد و هو* 

*هل البنت الغير محجبه غير محترمه؟* 


*هل مبادرتك بالكلام مع بنت محجبه تختلف مع مبادره كلام مع بنت غير محجبه ؟؟؟
*

*من تحترمها اكثر بنت محجبه ام بنت تقول انها تصلي ولكن غير محجبه؟؟؟؟ 
*

*هل البنت الغير محجبه غير محترمه؟ (فى اعتقادك ) ؟؟*


*هناك كلام بعض الناس ويرددونه كثيرا يقولون ان اكثر المحجبات هن على قدر بسيط من الجمال او ان المحجبه دائما غير جميله فانها تخفي بشاعتها وراء الحجاب وطبعا هذا كلام غير صحيح وغير منطقي فما رايكم؟؟ 

*

*ويبقى السوال المهم هل البنت الغير محجبه غير محترمه؟ ؟ ؟*

*أريد أرائكم من جميع النواحى اى الدينية والشخصية وغيرها ..*

*ياااااااااااارب تتفاعلوا مع الموضوووووع ويبقى نقاااااش هادف*

----------


## بترولي2

الف شكر ( natalia ) على هذا الموضوع المثير للنقاش


من وجهة نظري ان عمر اللباس ماكان دليل على اخلاق الانسان

فليس بالضروره ان الغير محجبه ليست على خلق

والعكس صحيح فليس كل ( المنقبات ) في غاية الاحترام

قد يكون الحجاب  او النقاب  ( تمويه ) او  ( فرض على الفتاه )

ولكن اللباس لايعطي صوره لمضمون الانسان

مع يقيني بأن الفتاة المسلمه يجب عليها الاحتشام واللبس الغير ملفت للانتباه

وبالتأكيد هناك كثير من ( المنقبات ) و ( المحجبات ) في غاية الاحترام

ولكن لانتكلم عن شيئ وكأنه اصبح قاعده تطبق

اكرر شكري الجزيل

----------


## taro2a1

> *هذا موضوع مهم جداااا للنقاش الجاااااااااد و هو* 
> 
> *هل البنت الغير محجبه غير محترمه؟* 
> 
> 
> *هل مبادرتك بالكلام مع بنت محجبه تختلف مع مبادره كلام مع بنت غير محجبه ؟؟؟
> *
> 
> *من تحترمها اكثر بنت محجبه ام بنت تقول انها تصلي ولكن غير محجبه؟؟؟؟ 
> ...



*موضوع اكثر من رائع يا ناتاليا، البنت التي تلتزم بالحجاب ولا تصلي هي بنت لم تطبق كافة الفروض الاسلامية، كذلك البنت الغير محجبة ولكنها تصلي أيضا لم تطبق كافة الفروض الإسلامية، وبالتالي واختصارا للجدل في هذا الموضوع ارى ان البنت المحجبة والتي تنفذ وتطبق كافة التعاليم والفروض الإسلامية، هي أفضل من هذه وتلك،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

شكرا،،*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

المشكلة هنا ليست فى الحجاب أنما فى أحترام الإنسان لذاته ليحترمه الأخرين . كم من السيدات الغير مسلمات محترمات بسلوكهم . الهدف يا ابنتى هنا أن نعلم أن الحجاب يزيد المحترمة أحتراماً . دمت بخير

----------


## أنفـــــال

ما اعرفه يا حبيبتي هو ان الحجاب فرض .. !!
فرض كاصلاة و الصوم و لكنه فرض على النساء فقط .. 
و لا يجب ان تسير مسلمة بالغة عاقلة بلا حجاب .. فمادامت تصلي فهي تعلم فروضها و لعل الاولى بها ان تعلم ان الحجاب فرض و عليها السمع و الطاعة !!
و الحجاب يفرض اداباً كثيرة .. منها قلة الاختلاط و لو اني ارى ان الاختلاط الزائد مفسدة  :: 
و لا اعتقد ان هناك داعي لأن يبادر احد الطرفين بالاختلاط لغير الحاجة !!

----------


## shamshon44

الموضوع من رأيى ليس له مجال للنقاش

لأن الحجاب فرض ... ولا يمكن ابدا لأى محترم ان يترك شيئا امره به الله عز وجل

وحتى ولو افترضنا ان بنت غير محجبه  ولكن محترمه ومؤدبه جدا

فى هذه الحاله هيكون ادبها او احترامها ده ناقص

وشكرا

----------


## ابن البلد

علي فكرة الموضوع ده أتناقش من قبل
ووصلنا أن الحجاب مش شرط العفة ولا الإحترام 
ولكن الحجاب شرع وفرض إسلامي علي كل مسلمه

----------


## atefhelal

> *هل البنت الغير محجبه غير محترمه؟*


*الموضوع المطروح يدور حول السؤال عاليه وإجابته بسيطة جدا كما يلى :*

*تقول لك آداب السلوك إحترم من ينفعك ، وتقول لك آداب الصدق إحترم من ينفع الناس* ... 

*أما بالنسبة للحجاب .. فقد وضع الله تعالى بحكمته "غض البصر" على رأس خصال الحياء عند المؤمن والمؤمنة ، والإلتزام بغض البصر يهديهما إلى باقى خصال الحياء ، ويزيد بالنسبة للمرأة بهدايتها إلى التحشم فى ملبسها ومظهرها الذى يضيف إليها جمالا إيمانيا هادئا .. ولكن لاننسى أن العينان قد تتحدثان لغة أخطر وأكثر غواية من لغة الجسد كله أو بعضه ، والنظرة كما قد تكون بريئة ورسالة رقيقة إلى قلب إنسان ، قد تكون سهما إبليسيا مثيرا للغرائز الدنيا وتقود المرء إلى مستنقع الرذيلة .. وهنا تقول آداب السلوك وآداب الصدق أنه لاإحترام لصاحبة أو صاحب تلك السهام الإبليسية .. ولادخل للحجاب فى موضوع الإحترام .. ولكن يجب أن لاننسى أيضا أن الملبس ونوعه وشكله وألوانه يؤثر إلى حد كبير على سلوك صاحبه وتصرفاته ويعطى إيحاءا للناس ببعض طباعه وسلوكه  ، فإن تشبه إنسان فى ملبسه بملبس  البهلوان فلابد أن تغلب على تصرفاته تصرفات البهلوان .. وإن لبس ملبسا رسميا ووضع على كتفيه نسرا وسيفين متقاطعين .. فلابد له من خلع هذا اليونيفورم ليتمكن من الجلوس على قهوة بلدى  ، ورأيى أن الملبس ليس شأنا شخصيا مائة بالمائة إلا اضطرارا فى حالات الفقر .. فقر النفوس أو فقر الفلوس ...*

----------


## ريـم

أختي ناتاليا..
موضوع جميل..




> هل البنت الغير محجبه غير محترمه؟ (فى اعتقادك ) ؟؟


طب ايه هو تعريف الاحترام في الأول؟
يعني زي ما قال الأعضاء الكرام قبلي، الإحترام مش بالملبس..
يعني الاحترام بييجي في الأساس من شخص الانسان نفسه
و تعامله مع اللي حواليه و انتاجه في المجتمع اللي هو عايش فيه..
و الملبس بقى في العادة بيعكس الموضوع ده.. 
فلو الإنسانة اللي انا بأكلمها أو بأتعامل معاها توفرت فيها صفات حسنة كتير جداً 
و كانت فعلاً جديرة بالتقدير .. مش هألتفت اوي للملبس.. لأنه في الأول و الآخر حرية شخصية..

لكن الطبيعي أو المنطقي انه الانسان بيلبس اللبس اللي بيعكس شخصيته..
فماينفعش مثلاً نقارن لبس واحدة مدرسة بلبس واحدة راقصة (و اسفه يعني) مثلاً..

فإجابتي هي "لأ" .. الحجاب مش بيزود من احترامي للشخص اللي بأتعامل معاه..
لأنه أولاً ده الطبيعي اللي مطلوب من البنت.. 
و ثانياً مش عارفة يا ناتاليا اذا كان الواحد ممكن يسمي الحاجات اللي البنات بتلبسها اليومين دول حجاب ولا لأ..
كأنه بقى الطرحة و بس و بقية اللبس كله بيلبس على مزاجه.. 
و لو محجبة او مش محجبة فمن الأساس الحكم الصحيح على الانسان مفروض يبقى من كلامه و عمله..
حتى لو الملبس بيدي انطباع اولي.. 

موضوع جميل يا ناتاليا..
مع خالص تحياتي..  :f:

----------


## تيتو الاسكندرية

*اولا واخيرا اهلا بيكي ناتاليا

طبعا عاوز اوضح لبعض الناس الموجوده ان النقاش هنا مش علي الحجاب لأنه لا نقاش عليه

وهو ليس حرية شخصية زي ريم ما قالت هو فرض والفرض ليس للشخص حق في اختياره او رفضه
* 





> .. لأنه في الأول و الآخر حرية شخصية..
> 
> لكن الطبيعي أو المنطقي انه الانسان بيلبس اللبس اللي بيعكس شخصيته..
> فماينفعش مثلاً نقارن لبس واحدة مدرسة بلبس واحدة راقصة (و اسفه يعني) مثلاً..



*

ولكن النقاش هنا حول نظرتك للغير محجبة هل هي محترمة او غير محترمة ؟؟

طبعا كلنا عارفين ان الكمال لله سبحانه وتعالى

وان كل الناس لازم تكون بتغلط لأن لا احد معصوم من الخطأ 

يعني في فرق كبير جدا بين الاحترام وبين الايمان او الالتزام 

فليس كل محترم مسلم وليس كل مسلم ملتزم وليس كل ملتزم مؤمن 

لان طبعا في بنات ورجال مسيحيين أو نصارى محترمين 


وحتى لا اطيل عليكم انا حاقولكم وجهة نظري:-- هناك بنات غير محجبة ومحترمة 

وطبعا هناك بنات محجبة ومنتقبة ومختمرة وغير محترمة اذن فان الاحترام  ليس له علاقة بالحجاب

فهي سوف تحاسب على هذا وليس انت من يحاسب 


ولكن


السؤال هنا :: هل تقبل ان تتزوج بفتاة غير محجبه ؟

وهذا ليس لأنها غير محترمة ولكن الحديث هنا عن العفة وعلي ما سوف تحاسب عليه انت وزوجتك*..

----------


## maduna

الحجاب فرض على اى مسلمة وبيكمل احترمها لدينها بالحجاب طبعا لكن مش بمعنى انى مش محجبة مش محترمة اكيد لالا طبعا لكن نظرة المجتمع للمحجة افضل طبعا وكمان الحجاب عفة يعنى ادام محجبة اكيد حاجات كتير ماينفعش اتعرض ليها  زى اللى مش محجبة علشان كدة الحجاب بيكمل احترام المراءة لنفسها وللاخرين طبعا لكن الغير محجبة مش شرط تكون انسانة وحشة ولا لازم تكون محترمة لكن اهم شىء تبقى مقتنعة انها كدة مش ملتزمة بااوامر الله سبحانة وتعالى دة اهم شىء لازم الكل يعرفة

----------


## ريـم

أختي الكريمة ناتاليا..
بأعتذر منك يا ناتاليا اني رجعت ارد على موضوعك تاني..
بس كنت حابة أوضح حاجة قولتها..

أخي تيتو اسكندرية..
مع إحترامي لوجهة نظر حضرتك لكن أنا لما ذكرت نقطة الحرية الشخصية كنت بأتكلم عن الملبس بشكل عام و مش على الحجاب بعينه.. 
الملبس بشكل عام أيوة و بكل المقاييس حرية شخصية.. احنا مانملكش اننا نحاسب الناس على اللي بتلبسه..
كل واحد بيلبس بطريقته و بالأسلوب اللي هو مقتنع به..

بالنسبة للحجاب.. فهو أمر مفروغ منه ..
و زي ما قلت في مشاركتي السابقة فهو الأمر الطبيعي المطلوب من أي بنت.. 
و النقاش هنا مش على الحجاب و لكن على نظرة الناس للمحجبة و نظرتهم لغير المحجبة.. 
و الحجاب فرض و واجب على كل مسلمة .. لكن بردو مش احنا اللي بنحاسب 
و كون انه فيه واحدة محجبة ولا مش وحجبة ، بتصلي ولا مش بتصلي، فدي حاجة خاصة بينها و بين ربنا..
هي اللي في ايدها تطيعه و هي اللي في ايدها تعصاه .. و من المنظور ده لا غير  فالحجاب حرية شخصية..
أو بمعنى أصح الطاعة حرية شخصية .. لو اطاعت ربنا فجزاها الله خيراً و لو ما اطاعتش ربنا فأكيد ربنا هيحاسبها على ذنبها ده .. دي حاجة منها للربنا .. احنا مش بنتدخل فيها .. أي انها حاجة شخصية مش حاجة معروضة للناس علناً..

أتمنى اني ماكونش ازعجت حد بوجهة نظري..
و اني اكون قدرت اوضحها على قد ما اقدر..
مع خالص احترامي و تقديري لك أخي تيتو اسكندرية..
و لكي يا ناتاليا و اسفة مرة تانية.. 
تحياتي..

----------


## تيتو الاسكندرية

*بالعكس طبعا التوضيع اسعدني للغاية فنحن نسير علي نفس الطريق* 

*وفي نفس الاتجاه  ..  وطبعا لكل انسان حق في اختيار طريقه حياته*

*ولله سبحانه وتعالى الحق في ان يحاسبه* 

*شكرا للتوضيح واعتذر ان كنت اخطأت في التعبير او ازعجت احد بمشاركتي*

*تقديري واحترامي لكل من شارك برأيه*

----------


## مصطفى طلعت

لا طبعا ولا يمكن تتحكم بكدة طيب اية رايك انى دلوقتى العكس والله العظيم فعلا البنات المحجبات  الاغلبية ها الاغلبية منهم مش كويسين عاوز تعلاف روح على الكورنيش وانت تعرف

----------


## nariman

> الغير محجبه مش شرط تكون انسانة وحشة ولا لازم تكون محترمة لكن اهم شىء تبقى مقتنعة انها كدة مش ملتزمة بااوامر الله سبحانة وتعالى


*ده كلام سليم لأن الغير محجبات فيه منهم اللى نلاقيهم لابسين محتشم جداا وبدون بهرجه لا فى شعرهم ولا مكياجهم وده ظاهريا وداخليا لما نعرفهم ننلاقيهم مهذبين فعلا.ونقول دول ناقصهم الحجاب ويكمل التزامهم الناقص .وعلى فكره انا أعرف ناس كتير كده وفيه منهم برضه اللى ملبسهم غير محتشم على الاطلاق*
*وفيه محجبات كلنا بنصادفهم يعتبروا غير محجبات لأنهم شايفين الحكايه ايشارب على الرأس وخلاص ونلبس بقى اللى يعجبنا تحته ده غير المنظر المستفز بتاع البنات اللى بيرجعوا الايشارب على شعرهم ويبينوا القصه*
*م الاخر الحجاب فرض على كل مسلمه ..دى قضيه مفروغ منها*
*انما مينفعش نقول ان البنت الغير محجبه غير محترمه فى المطلق أو العكس*

*تحياتى للأخت نتاليا على الموضوع*

----------


## natalia

> الف شكر ( natalia ) على هذا الموضوع المثير للنقاش
> 
> 
> من وجهة نظري ان عمر اللباس ماكان دليل على اخلاق الانسان 
> فليس بالضروره ان الغير محجبه ليست على خلق 
> والعكس صحيح فليس كل ( المنقبات ) في غاية الاحترام 
> قد يكون الحجاب او النقاب ( تمويه ) او ( فرض على الفتاه ) 
> ولكن اللباس لايعطي صوره لمضمون الانسان 
> مع يقيني بأن الفتاة المسلمه يجب عليها الاحتشام واللبس الغير ملفت للانتباه 
> ...


 
هو حضرتك عندك حق في ان اللباس ليس مظهر للاحترام او الادب لانو برضو البنت اللي بتلبس وحش مش هنقول عليها مؤدبه زي البنت اللي مش بتلبس وحش 
وبرضو بيكون فرق بين البنت المحجبه والي مش محجبه

اهلا بيك في الموضوع

----------


## elmolla

الاخوة الافاضل

تحية احترام وتقدير

الموضوع شيق رغم انة تم تداولة كثيراً لكن  الاحترام لا يتعلق بالحجاب فهناك كتير ن الفتيات والسيدات غير محجبات وقمة في الاحترام والتدين والخشوع ونفس اسلوب الحوار مع المحجبة هو مع غير المحجبة  ولازم نفرق في كلامنا بين الحجاب واللبس الحشمة للفتاة او السيدة لان الطبيعي جدا جدا ان الحجاب واللبس الحشمة يجعلوا الانسان يتكلم معهم من غير كسوف ولا خجل لكن ان تلبس فتاة شئ غير لائق فهو ما يلفت الانتباة ويجعل المرء ينفر من الحديث معهم خوفا ً من معصية الخالق والقيل والقال وفي النهاية لا اريد ان اكثر من كلامي سبق لكثير تحدثوا فية حرية الملبس في حدود الحشمة والاحترام النفس والغير اهلا وسهلا بة ونفس الاحترام المتبادل مثلة مثل المحجبة غير ذلك مرفوض

----------


## hussein123321

هناك خلط بين حسن الخلق وبين الالتزام بالتعاليم الاسلاميه 
فليس شرطا ان يكون كل غير المسلمين سيئي الخلق والعكس صحيح تماما

----------


## طائر الشرق

> ما اعرفه يا حبيبتي هو ان الحجاب فرض .. !!
> فرض كاصلاة و الصوم و لكنه فرض على النساء فقط .. 
> و لا يجب ان تسير مسلمة بالغة عاقلة بلا حجاب .. فمادامت تصلي فهي تعلم فروضها و لعل الاولى بها ان تعلم ان الحجاب فرض و عليها السمع و الطاعة !!
> و الحجاب يفرض اداباً كثيرة .. منها قلة الاختلاط و لو اني ارى ان الاختلاط الزائد مفسدة 
> و لا اعتقد ان هناك داعي لأن يبادر احد الطرفين بالاختلاط لغير الحاجة !!


اختى العزيزة انفال بارك الله فيك  رايك سديد   اعجبنى  كثيرا  ويجعلنى  ازداد  ايمانا  بان فى نساء الامة خيرا

بداية السلام عليكم

انا  فى رايى  ان لبس الحجاب يزيد المرأة  احتراما و عفافا 

وانا اسف فى ما ساقوله  بعض من تكلمو هنا ان لم  يكونو  كثيرا  يناقضون اشياء كثيرة جدا فى افكارهم

منها ان  علينا الحكم بالظاهر والله يتولى السرائر   يعنى  انا ليا  باللى باشوفه من الشخصية اللى ادامى  

بنت مش محجبة   ازاى اقدر اسوى بينها وبين  بنت محجبة  ترعى حرمة الله

 و يكفيها انها منعت نفسها من فتنة غيرها

كمان ناس بتقول ان بعض غير المسلمات محترمات  

اولا الحجاب  لا يعتبرونه فرضا عليهم   

ثانيا  لو تعلمون ما يضمر لنا هؤلاء  لعلمتم ان فى اجتنابهم السلامة  وهذا ليس  كلامى  هذا كلام الله 

((لا يرقبون فى مؤمن الا ولا ذمة))

من يقول اننا كلنا عصاة ده وللاسف  مبرر اغرب من الخيال  يعنى معنى  كده ان كله يوم القيامة هايتساوى  بالله  عليكم الموضوع بيحتاج تفكير كبير اوى

  انا معاكم ان فى بنات كتير  محجبات بيكون  غير محترمات ودول كتير  اوى  وهاقلكم  حاجة  هؤلاء يتساوون  مع تلك 

التى لم تراعى  حق الله فى حجابها 

انا عارف ان كلامى  الكثيرون  سيعتبروه  تذمت  وفيه ممكن  يقول  ده متطرف 

لكن انا مش هاتنازل عن رايى   ورايى النهائى 

نعم البنت الغير محجبة  غير محترمة 

مع الفرق فى التشبيه

----------


## natalia

> *موضوع اكثر من رائع يا ناتاليا، البنت التي تلتزم بالحجاب ولا تصلي هي بنت لم تطبق كافة الفروض الاسلامية، كذلك البنت الغير محجبة ولكنها تصلي أيضا لم تطبق كافة الفروض الإسلامية، وبالتالي واختصارا للجدل في هذا الموضوع ارى ان البنت المحجبة والتي تنفذ وتطبق كافة التعاليم والفروض الإسلامية، هي أفضل من هذه وتلك،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،*
> 
> 
> *شكرا،،*


 
عند حضرتك حق  
وانا بحترم راي حضرتك جدا

----------


## بنت شهريار

للرررررررررررررررررررررررررفع
ولى عوووووووووووووووووووودة 

تسلم ايدك سامح
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> إذا سترت المرأة مفاتنها هل ستنقص انوثتها


لا طبعا بالعكس





> سؤال اتمنى ان تجيب عليه البنات فبل الاولاد
> ما السر وراء لبس البنات للملابس الضيقة التي تظهر اغلب ملامح الجسد


للاسف الاغلبية مجرد تقليد اعمى للغرب
وغياب الوعى الدينى والتربوى فى الاسرة




> هل اظهار المفاتن لاغراء الشباب لخطبتهن أم للتنافس بين الفتيات على أجمل جسد
> ام تقليد للآخرين..وهل يحترم الرجل تلك الأنثى التى تتباهى بأنوثتها جسديا لتحرك غرائز الرجال
> مع أنه في رأي أن الأنوثة احساس وليس جسد..فما رأيكم أنتم؟


هترك دا للشباب للاجابة عنه

ولى عودة اخرى
تحياتى

----------


## Saber18101978

مش عارف اقول ايه

----------


## نهر الحياة

الاخ الكريم 

الحقيقة موضوع جميل للنقاش بورك فيك

استوقفتنى عبارة


((هناك كلام بعض الناس ويرددونه كثيرا يقولون ان اكثر المحجبات هن على قدر بسيط من الجمال او ان المحجبه دائما غير جميله فانها تخفي بشاعتها وراء الحجاب وطبعا هذا كلام غير صحيح وغير منطقي فما رايكم؟؟ ))

ماذا قصدت بالحجاب هنا  اهو النقاب 

فالحجاب العادى لا يخفى الوجة الذى هو يدل على جمال البنت من عدمة فماذا يخفى من بشاعة 

احب ان اتحدث هنا عن الفتاة المسلمة المحجبة 

لا علاقة لما تلبسة بعض الفتايات بالحجاب كما امر بة الله تعالى ولا بالحشمة حتى فهو يصف ويشف ولا 

يستر اى انه فقد كل ما فى الحجاب من مواصفات 

بالنسبة للاحترام فقد تكون الفتاة الغير محجبة محترمة والعكس قد يكون صحيح ولكن ايضا لا نستطيع ان 

ننكر ان من الاحترام الذى هو خلق لابد ان ينعكس على السلوك فكيف تكون محترمه وتلبس ما يدع هذا وهذا 

يفترسنهاولو بنظرة وقد يضطرة مظهرها للافصاح بالحديث الذى قد يكون جارح ان الاحترام سلوك داخلى 

له دلالات خارجية

اما الفتاة التى لا تلتزم بما امرها الله من حجاب فعليها اثم عظيم فالحجاب للمراة امر من الله كالصلاة لا 

نقاش فية ولا جدال ولا جج واهية

ارجوا ان لا يتضايق من رايى احد

جوزيت خيرا اخى الكريم

----------


## زهره

انا متاكده ان البنت الي مش محجبه محترمه مئه مره من البنت المحجبه
الايام دي بقي الحجاب موضه وبس وليس تدين ولا حترام 
البنت الي محجبه لبسه الحجاب علشان يقال عليها انه محترمه وهي في الحقيقه مش كده خالص خالص 
اما البنت الي مش محجبه مش بتلبسه علشان لسه مش متاكده ان كان فرض او مش فرض 
طيب هو كل المسحين مش محترمين ؟!
احنا شعب مش هيتقدم طول ما هو قاعد ياخد بالشكل بس

----------


## حنين مصر

انا شايفه ان الحجاب  شرط للاحترام

وليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لو فى بنت مابتسمعش كلام والدها ياترى فى رايكم محترمه ولا لاء؟

اكيد كلكم معايا انهم مش محترمه وجاحده جميل والدها اللى كبرها 

طيب اللى مايسمعش كلام المولى عزوجل ياترى دا نقول عليه ايه؟؟؟؟؟

انا مش بانكر انى فى اخوات مش بتصلى رغم انهمبيرتدوا الحجاب بس على الاقل خجلانيين من دا  وبيستروا عيوبهم بالحجاب

بينما الاخت اللى مش محجبه ياترى لو بتصلى بتصلى ليه؟ 
لانها مؤمنه 
ولما هى مؤمنه بتنفذ اوامر واومر لاء ماشيه على سطر وسايبه سطر

افتكر الايمان او الاحترام لايتجزأ

رغم انى باقول ان فى محجبات بردوا عار على الحجاب وعلى المسلمين عموما

ارجو ان محدش يضايق 

الخلاف فى الراى لايفسد للود قضيه

----------


## طائر الشرق

> انا متاكده ان البنت الي مش محجبه محترمه مئه مره من البنت المحجبه
> الايام دي بقي الحجاب موضه وبس وليس تدين ولا حترام 
> البنت الي محجبه لبسه الحجاب علشان يقال عليها انه محترمه وهي في الحقيقه مش كده خالص خالص 
> اما البنت الي مش محجبه مش بتلبسه علشان لسه مش متاكده ان كان فرض او مش فرض 
> طيب هو كل المسحين مش محترمين ؟!
> احنا شعب مش هيتقدم طول ما هو قاعد ياخد بالشكل بس


اختى العزيزة  كلامك اغرب من الخيال بل انه يبطش  بهذا الدين الحنيف  اذ كيف  تسوغين  ذلك  المنظق بتلك الطريقة  

كيف يكون الطائع لربه  اقبح من العاصى  وكيف يكون  القابض على  الحياء فى زمن  الفتن والشهوات   اقل قدرا  من ذلك الذى  وقع فيها وانغمس  كما ينغمس الحيوان فى مستنقع المياه الراكدة

ارجعى للمنطق وستجدين انك  ظالمة  لمن   لبت  نداء ربها 

   وان كنتى غير محجبة  وهذا والله اعلم  فى اعتقادى  صحيح  فهذا  عذر اقبح من ذنب  اذ  ان الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة  وليس التسويغ فيه   

واخر ما اقول انى  ادعو كل من  لا ترتدى الحجاب  ان ترتديه  وان تعود وتلبى ربها  اذ  ان الموت ينادينا  

وجزاكم الله خيرا

طائر الشرق

----------


## زهره

> ارجعى للمنطق وستجدين انك ظالمة لمن لبت نداء ربها


انا عارفه ان الحجاب فرض ولم اتكلم عنه من نحيه الدين 
انا كنت اقصد ان اصبح الحجاب نوع من انواع المكملات وليس الاسايات اعني 
ان الحجاب بقي بيلبس شكلا وليس تدينا 
زي ما اصبح النقاب كده يلبس بشكل ملفت 
وبعدين ما ممكن تكون بنت لابسه الحجاب ومش بتصلي ومش بتصوم وطبعا الي شيفها مش هيقول عليها غير انها محترمه ولو شاف واحده مش لبساه وبتصلي طبعا هيقول انها مش محترمه 
مين في رايك محترمه اكتر الي بتصلي ومش لبسه الحجاب ولا الي مش بتصلي ولابسه الحجاب ؟

----------


## طائر الشرق

السلام عليكم

سيدتى الفاضلة  من قال لك  ان كل من ترتدى الحجاب ترتديه  اكمالا  وشكلا وليس تدينا 

لقد  اطلقت  قولك   وخبرك  على كل  نساء المسلمين  ولا اعرف لما  هذا التعنت فى اصدار مثل  ذلك القول 

ولاتكلم  عن اقرب الناس الى  ان اختى ترتدى النقاب  والله عن حب  لارضاء ربها  واختى وامى  ترتدى الحجاب  ولم  يراهم   شخص قط من قبل الا من  كان  ذى محرم   وهذا  عن حب لله ولرسوله 

ثم انك  بذلك تعودين بى لان اقول لكى  ما دام قولكى  صحيح فان امهات المؤمنين ونساء لصحابة  كن   يرتدينه   لملبسهن  وليس للدين ولله  عز وجل  

 ام  عن سؤالك لى   

مين في رايك محترمه اكتر الي بتصلي ومش لبسه الحجاب ولا الي مش بتصلي ولابسه الحجاب ؟

فانى اقولها لكى  ان  تقراى  رد   بنت جنسك الاخت الفاضلة  حنين مصر   وستجدين الجواب الشافى  ان شاء الله واقولها لكى مرة  اخرى 

ارجعى الى المنطق  ستجدين انك  ظلمتىمن لبو نداء  ربهم 

طائر الشرق

----------


## nariman

> سيدتى الفاضلة من قال لك ان كل من ترتدى الحجاب ترتديه اكمالا وشكلا وليس تدينا


*ده صحيح التعميم هنا غير منطقى سواء على المحجبه أو غير المحجبه*
*وحقولها للمره المليون .... الحجاب فرض على كل مسلمه ..*

----------


## ahmed attia

اولا الاحترام من البيت يزرع فى شخصية الطفل منذ الصغر (ده صح وده غلط)

هل البنت الغير محجبه غير محترمه؟؟؟؟

الغير محجبه غير مؤدبه لانها تهاونت فى حدود الله والاصل قبل الاسلام عند كلام المراه مع غير المحرم كانت تضع الحجاب لانها كانت تعلم معنى كرامة المرأه

----------


## somarye56

لا أجد أي مبرر لربط الأحترام وبما ترتديه المرأة !! .. وأرى أن المرأة هي من تفرض أحترامها على الغير أن كانت محجبة والعكس صحيح .. وعلينا أن لاننسى أن الكثير من الأزياء التي ترتديها نسائنا ومنها الحجاب تخضع لعوامل التقليد الأجتماعي والموروث للبيئة التي نشأت فيها وليس بالضرورة المطلقة أن يكون ورائه الوازع العقدي  !.. دمتم بخير

----------


## زهره

> أن الكثير من الأزياء التي ترتديها نسائنا ومنها الحجاب تخضع لعوامل التقليد الأجتماعي والموروث للبيئة التي نشأت فيها وليس بالضرورة المطلقة أن يكون ورائه الوازع العقدي !.. دمتم بخير


كلامك صح مئه في المئه 
بس كل واحد مقتنع بحاجه مفكر انها الصح وخلاص دون تفكير مجر انه طلع لقي نفسه مقتنع بالفكره دي
طيب هو ده منظر لبس تلبسه واحده محجبه 
يعني بالله عليكم مين الاحسن انها تلبس البنطالون الجينس والبادي الضيق وتلبس  فوقه الحجاب ولاتلبس كده وما البس الحجاب خالص ؟!!!!!!!!

----------


## طائر الشرق

> ا أجد أي مبرر لربط الأحترام وبما ترتديه المرأة* !! .. وأرى أن المرأة هي من تفرض أحترامها على الغير أن كانت محجبة والعكس صحيح .. وعلينا أن لاننسى أن الكثير من الأزياء التي ترتديها نسائنا ومنها الحجاب تخضع لعوامل التقليد الأجتماعي والموروث للبيئة التي نشأت فيها وليس بالضرورة المطلقة أن يكون ورائه الوازع العقدي !.. دمتم بخير*


*

قد يكون كلامك فيه من الصحة الكثير ولكن  الا ترين ان هذا ايضا من بابا الظلم والاجحاف لا اعلم لما  تصرون على  ربط الحجاب   بالموضة  والاجتماعيات  مع انه بأصله  وازع عقائدى 

انى استحلفكم  بالله ان تدعو  ما وصمتم به نساء الامة  جمعاء  بقولكم انه   ليس من وازع عقائدى  


انى على استعداد ان اتحدى اى مخلوق بهذا العالم  حتى لو اتيتم لى  باكبر علماء النفس ليثبت لى  غير  ذلك 

ان نساء الامة بخير و وسيكونو دائما بخير طالما يتمسكون  بثوابت  حيائهم  وبطولاتهم فى هذا المجال  لا زالت  تهز  ارجاء الدنيا  منذ بعثة النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم

واسالى يا سيدتى اى من نساء  وبنات هذا المنتدى على الاقل المتحجبات  وقولى لها  هل تلبسيه من اجل ماذا ؟

وستاتيك الاجابة تفرح امتنا جميعا





			
				كلامك صح مئه في المئه 
بس كل واحد مقتنع بحاجه مفكر انها الصح وخلاص دون تفكير مجرد انه طلع لقي نفسه مقتنع بالفكره دي
طيب هو ده منظر لبس تلبسه واحده محجبه 
يعني بالله عليكم مين الاحسن انها تلبس البنطالون الجينس والبادي الضيق وتلبس فوقه الحجاب ولاتلبس كده وما البس الحجاب خالص ؟!!!!!!!!
			
		

سيدتى انت من تتمسكين  بهذا الراى بدون اى مبرر  

انا  لم اصعد فى حياتى الا  بفكرى وتخيلاتى  ولم اصعد الا باعتمادى على عقلى   ومنهاجى فى حياتى هو فكر دائما 

اقنعينى انت او اقنعك لكن لا تهربين من واقعك 

بالله عليك اجعلى نفسك منهاجية فى طرح  ارائك  ولا تدعى  ذلك يؤثر على  حبك لدينك ولا لحبك لارضاء ربك  

فانت تعلمين علم اليقين  بفرضية هذا  الحجاب الذى جعله الله حفظا لتلك الجوهرة المكنونة التى خلقها الله

ثم  قولك




			
				طيب هو ده منظر لبس تلبسه واحده محجبه 
يعني بالله عليكم مين الاحسن انها تلبس البنطالون الجينس والبادي الضيق وتلبس فوقه الحجاب ولاتلبس كده وما البس الحجاب خالص ؟!!!!!!!!
			
		

بالله عليك ان هذا اغرب ما اسمعه الم تمشى فى شوارع بلادك  لترى  المحجبات من كل حدب وصوب  ياتون بلباس   الحشمة والوقار

الم تنظرى مرة   فى  مساجد  دولتك لترى  المحجبات  يعتزون  بذلك الفرض العظيم  ويسعدون  بكل ما اوتين من  همة  لتطبيق ذلك الفرض على  انفسهم  متحدين بذلك الفتنة  وغريزتهم  باظهار مفاتنهم

ثم تقولين ايهم  احسن انا اقول لكى  افضلهم  من  كان جرمها اهون عند الله   وانتى تعلمين من اقصد  

اتق الله فى ارائك  واقوالك  ولتعلمين  ان  دعاة العلمانية فى الاسلام هم من يريدون ان يقللو من شان هذا الحجاب   

ويدعون بانه  مجرد غطاء للراس لا يساوى  شيئا  فوالله لقد خسئو وما يخسئ الا المبطلون

اختى فى الله ادعوك  والله   من  خوفى عليك  بان تعيدى النظر فى عقيدتك فوالله انها   لمهلكة

وكفى الله المؤمنين  شر القتال  واعتقد انى  بذلك ختمت ما  تمنيت ان اطرحه هنا  

ولقد رايت انى  طرحته بموضوعية ومنهاجية  اتت من خوفى على نساء امتى ومن  حبى لهن


اخوكم  طائر الشرق  *

----------


## لصبر حدود

الإحترام يرتبط بالحجاب إلى حد ما فليس بالضرورة أن تكون كل محجبه محترمه 

المسأله تكمن في قوة الإيمان بالله و مراعاته في السر و العلن و في الحياء 

للأسف الشديد بعض النساء يتخذن الحجاب ستاراً لأفعال فاضحة مشينه و وسيلة للوصول إلى بعض مأربهن .

و هناك نساء فرضت عليهن عادات المجتمع أو عادات العائلة نفسها عدم الحجاب و مع ذلك تجدهن في منتهى الأدب و الإحترام نظيفات السريرة و يتمتعن بحياء يفوق ما تتمتع به محجبه أتخذت الحجاب ستارا شرعيا أو أرتدته فقط لأن تقاليد عائلتها أو بلدها أجبرتها عليه . 

أشكر تطرقك لهذا الموضوع المهم 

بارك الله بك 

تحيتي بكل التقدير و الإحترام

هلا

----------


## pussycat

*أخواتى وأخوتى

لية بس كل الختلاف دة .... الموضوع فى الأخر يتلخص فى الأتى........

الحجاب فرض أساسى من فروض اللة عز وجل على كل امرأة مسلمة موحدة باللة

الحجاب يعنى الحشمة والوقار والعزة

ولكن لا يجب أن يقترن الحجاب بصفة الأحترام .... وأقصد هنا الأحترام السلوكى

لأنى صادفت فى حياتى بنات كثيرات غير محجبات ولكنهم محترمين فى سلوكهم وتعاملاتهم مع الناس

ولكن ينقصهم الهداية من اللة والأعتراف بأن الحجاب يحفظ المرأة ويقربها من اللة

وعلى النقيض صادفت بنات محجبات وابعد ما يكون عن الأحترام مع الناس 

وأقول عن ذلك النوع أنة أخذ الحجاب بمفهوم خاطىء وهو على أنة شىء لا بد منة

وأقول لهذا النوع هداكم اللة وأيقظ قلوبكم من الغفلة والضلال

وأدعو اللة لجميع بنات المسلمين أن يتركوا الموضة والمظاهر ويرتدوا ما يرفع لواء الأسلام

وأن ينظروا فقط لأوامر اللة والسعى وراء تنفيذها ورضائة عز وجل

وفق اللة الجميع

بوســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى*

----------


## somarye56

الزميلة طائر الشرق .. في بداية الأمر أنا لست فتاة مع تقديرنا لشركائنا في المعادلة الأنسانية ..
رأيك أحادي ولا يحتمل الرأي الأخر وعليه لا زلت مقتنعآ أن من  تفرض أحترامها على الأخرين ليس بالضرورة أن يكون عن طريق لبسها للحجاب وأنما الفيصل هو أحترامها لذاتها وقوة شخصيتها وسلوكها السوي والقويم ومنطق الأشياء وحاضرنا لا يتعارض ومقولتنا   أذ وأسف على التعبير ولكني أجد نفسي مضطرآ للتوضيح ليس ألا .. ليس كل أمراة محجبة هي بالضرورة فاضلة وتستحق الأحترام وكذلك ينسحب الحال ليطال المرأة التي ترتدي زيآ كلاسيكيآ من دون حجاب !! .. لذلك سيدتي التعميم في هذا المنحى غير منطقي وعلينا أن لا ننسى أن الموضوع برمته يخضع لوجهات نظر متنوعة ومتباينة والتمسك بالرأي وألغاء الأخر أمر غير مجدي وفيه تعسف ..!! دمتي بخير

----------


## طائر الشرق

> الزميلة طائر الشرق .. في بداية الأمر أنا لست فتاة مع تقديرنا لشركائنا في المعادلة الأنسانية ..
> رأيك أحادي ولا يحتمل الرأي الأخر وعليه لا زلت مقتنعآ أن من  تفرض أحترامها على الأخرين ليس بالضرورة أن يكون عن طريق لبسها للحجاب وأنما الفيصل هو أحترامها لذاتها وقوة شخصيتها وسلوكها السوي والقويم ومنطق الأشياء وحاضرنا لا يتعارض ومقولتنا   أذ وأسف على التعبير ولكني أجد نفسي مضطرآ للتوضيح ليس ألا .. ليس كل أمراة محجبة هي بالضرورة فاضلة وتستحق الأحترام وكذلك ينسحب الحال ليطال المرأة التي ترتدي زيآ كلاسيكيآ من دون حجاب !! .. لذلك سيدتي التعميم في هذا المنحى غير منطقي وعلينا أن لا ننسى أن الموضوع برمته يخضع لوجهات نظر متنوعة ومتباينة والتمسك بالرأي وألغاء الأخر أمر غير مجدي وفيه تعسف ..!! دمتي بخير


يا نهاررك  ابيض  يا طائر   21 سنة وبيقولو عليك  بنت  يامرك يا  مهجة
 ::k::  ::k::  ::k::  ::k::  ::k::  ::k:: 
يا عم  فتح عينك تاكل ملبن  انا ولد ولد ولد ولد ولد ولد  واسمى طائر مش طائرة 

ياعم  عشان نهدى الموضوع  شوية  عشان  كده احنا  فى ناس  بدات تاخد  عنى فكرة التطرف 

مش  عارف ازاى انتم مش قادرين  تفهمو وجهة النظر بتاعتى  
يا جماعة انا ما قلتش  ان   البنت المحجبة بالضرورة الصرفية   انها تكون  محترمة احترام البتول 

فانا لست من كوكب تانى   

يا شباب  انا اللى قصدته  ان الحجاب  يكمل احترام المراة  ويجعلها  ابهى وازهى  صورة من تلك التى لم تصن  نفسها

انا زيى زيكم باتعامل مع بنات مش محجبات   بحكم  حياتى المهنية او الدراسية 

يا شباب  انا اللى  قصدته ان  ازاى اسوى بين  من صانت نفسها وعرضها  وكرمتها وازدانت  بزينة الحياء  الذى هو من شعاب الايمان 

وبين من  رفضت ان تنصع  لفرض ربها و ابت الا ان تعصيه فى فرضه 

ثم بالله عليكم اين المصداقية فى الايمان  ان تقف بين يدى ربها  وهى تصلى  كاسية تماما وان تخرج بين يدى عباده  عارية الشعر 

بالله عليكم  فهمونى  ده  

وارجو ان تقرأو ردى كاملا لان من الواضح ان الذى يرد على  لا يلتقط الى   جزء من كلامى  ويعقب  عليه كما  يراه ويحلو له  

ارجو من يرد على ان  يتقى الله والا  فاعذرونى فهو ليس اهلا  لكلامى

----------


## somarye56

الزميل طائر الشرق المحترم .. أن الخطأ في التقدير ليس عيبآ وأول من وقع فيه أنتم فقد خاطبتني كأمرأة في مداخلتك الأولى معي وها أنا أيضآ ألتبس علينا الأمر وضننا بأنكم فتاة وعليه أفتضى التنويه  .. وأما قولك أنك طائر الشرق ولست طائرة وعلينا أن نفتح أعيننا حتى نضمن أكلنا للملبن !!.. لك منا سيدي الكريم أن نقول أكثر من هذا فأنت طائر الشرق وكل الأتجاهات وعسى أن لا ننحرم من نعمة البصر حتى نأكل هذا الملبن العظيم وفق نصيحتك الرائعة ..!!
وأما ما يخص موضوعنا قيد البحث والحوار فأكرر ما قلت أن فكرة الأحترام وعدمه والتي ترتبط بمفهوم الحجاب قضية نسبية وتفسر من كل طرف وفق أجتهاده ومنظوره .. رايك محترم وله من يؤيده ويتبناه وكذلك الأراء المغايرة لها من يؤيدها ويتبناها وهي أيضآ محترمة وهذا يعتمد على مدى تفهمنا وتفسيرنا للضوابط الأنسانية والسلوكية ولا أجد أي مبرر أن يفترض أي كان أمرآ ويحتكره على أساس القطع لأن الأمر ليس من صلاحيتنا ولسنا نمتلك التفويض أن نزكي هذا ونفسق ذاك ونجعل من أنفسنا قضاة وجلادين في أن واحد ..!! لك كل الحرية فيما تعتقد ولكن أفترض حدودها عندما تبدأ حريتي .. هكذا فهمنا وأدراكنا ووجهة نظرنا وهي غير ملزمة لأي كان والناس أحرار في شؤونهم .. رأي صواب ويحتمل الخطأ .. وخطأ يحتمل الصواب .. دمت بخير

----------


## طائر الشرق

> زميل طائر الشرق المحترم .. أن الخطأ في التقدير ليس عيبآ وأول من وقع فيه أنتم فقد خاطبتني كأمرأة في مداخلتك الأولى معي وها أنا أيضآ ألتبس علينا الأمر وضننا بأنكم فتاة وعليه أفتضى التنويه .. وأما قولك أنك طائر الشرق ولست طائرة وعلينا أن نفتح أعيننا حتى نضمن أكلنا للملبن !!.. لك منا سيدي الكريم أن نقول أكثر من هذا فأنت طائر الشرق وكل الأتجاهات وعسى أن لا ننحرم من نعمة البصر حتى نأكل هذا الملبن العظيم وفق نصيحتك الرائعة ..!!
> وأما ما يخص موضوعنا قيد البحث والحوار فأكرر ما قلت أن فكرة الأحترام وعدمه والتي ترتبط بمفهوم الحجاب قضية نسبية وتفسر من كل طرف وفق أجتهاده ومنظوره .. رايك محترم وله من يؤيده ويتبناه وكذلك الأراء المغايرة لها من يؤيدها ويتبناها وهي أيضآ محترمة وهذا يعتمد على مدى تفهمنا وتفسيرنا للضوابط الأنسانية والسلوكية ولا أجد أي مبرر أن يفترض أي كان أمرآ ويحتكره على أساس القطع لأن الأمر ليس من صلاحيتنا ولسنا نمتلك التفويض أن نزكي هذا ونفسق ذاك ونجعل من أنفسنا قضاة وجلادين في أن واحد ..!! لك كل الحرية فيما تعتقد ولكن أفترض حدودها عندما تبدأ حريتي .. هكذا فهمنا وأدراكنا ووجهة نظرنا وهي غير ملزمة لأي كان والناس أحرار في شؤونهم .. رأي صواب ويحتمل الخطأ .. وخطأ يحتمل الصواب .. دمت بخير


اخى العزيز لا اعلم لم اخدت الامر على محمل الجدية ذلك  فى بداية حوارى وحول اكل الملبن ذلك  قصدت  ان ابعد عن حدة الحوار بطرفة مثل تلك  ولم اقصد الاهانة  مطلقا  فلك منى خالص التحية والتقدير 

واعتقد انك  لو قرات كل حواراتى حول ذلك الموضوع   ستجدنى لم اتطاول على شخص ابدا  فان الاحترام للنفس  موجود  وصيانة العقل   حاضرة  

انا لن ارد عن الموضوع فى ردى  ذلك نظرا لا كتفائى بما  قلت  ولكن اتيت  لاقول يا سيدى العزيز  ان لك من الحرية هنا مساحات  شاسعة فلتقول رايك ولا اقول  رايى   مهما كانا متعارضين  فالهدف من ذلك ان نصل لمنطقة تفاهم مشتركة   

وفى النهاية  الخلاف فى الراى لا يفسد  للود قضية  اتمنى لك التوفيق يا سيدى العزيز

تقبل  اجل احترامى  اليك يا ابن الابطال  

دمت بالخير

----------


## atefhelal

> *الموضوع المطروح يدور حول السؤال : هل البنت غير المحجبة غير محترمة ... وإجابته بسيطة جدا كما يلى :*
> 
> *بالنسبة للإحترام :*
> 
> *تقول لك آداب السلوك إحترم من ينفعك ، وتقول لك آداب الصدق إحترم من ينفع الناس* ... 
> 
> 
> *أما بالنسبة للحجاب .. فقد وضع الله تعالى بحكمته "غض البصر" على رأس خصال الحياء عند المؤمن والمؤمنة ، والإلتزام بغض البصر يهديهما إلى باقى خصال الحياء ، ويزيد بالنسبة للمرأة بهدايتها إلى التحشم فى ملبسها ومظهرها الذى يضيف إليها جمالا إيمانيا هادئا .. ولكن لاننسى أن العينان قد تتحدثان لغة أخطر وأكثر غواية من لغة الجسد كله أو بعضه ، والنظرة كما قد تكون بريئة ورسالة رقيقة إلى قلب إنسان ، قد تكون سهما إبليسيا مثيرا للغرائز الدنيا وتقود المرء إلى مستنقع الرذيلة .. وهنا تقول آداب السلوك وآداب الصدق أنه لاإحترام لصاحبة أو صاحب تلك السهام الإبليسية .. ولادخل للحجاب فى موضوع الإحترام .. ولكن يجب أن لاننسى أيضا أن الملبس ونوعه وشكله وألوانه يؤثر إلى حد كبير على سلوك صاحبه وتصرفاته ويعطى إيحاءا للناس ببعض طباعه وسلوكه ، فإن تشبه إنسان فى ملبسه بملبس البهلوان فلابد أن تغلب على تصرفاته تصرفات البهلوان .. وإن لبس ملبسا رسميا ووضع على كتفيه نسرا وسيفين متقاطعين .. فلابد له من خلع هذا اليونيفورم ليتمكن من الجلوس على قهوة بلدى ، ورأيى أن الملبس ليس شأنا شخصيا مائة بالمائة إلا اضطرارا فى حالات الفقر .. فقر النفوس أو فقر الفلوس ...*


*وهذه كانت مداخلتى على الموضوع المطروح .. التى انتهت بأن الملبس ليس شأنا شخصيا مائة بالمائة .. فإن كان ملبس المرأة كاشفا واصفا وفاضحا فى مجتمع ملتزم أو يعجز فيه الشباب عن الزواج لعدم القدرة المالية .. فكأن تلك المرأة تنادى وتقول : أنظرو وتمتعوا بجسدى ، بل وكأنها تدعوا اللاهثين وراء المتعة الحرام للتحرش بها ، وهى بذلك تضر المجتمع ولاتنفعه فتكون غير جديرة بالإحترام .. وفى المقابل فإن تحجبت المرأة ، ثم تقصعت فى مشيتها وتثنت وتمايلت وألقت بنظرات  مثيرة ومشتهية على كل من يصادفها أو تنتقيه من الشباب  ، فإنها تكون أخطر وألعن بكثير من تلك المرأة التى تلبس ملبسا كاشفا واصفا وفاضحا ، ولن تمنع قطعة القماش التى تغطى بها شعرها ورقبتها من تحرش المتسكعين والعابثين بها ... واختصارا لايصح إختزال صفات الحياء  وقصره عند المرأة فى موضوع الحجاب .. وقد أوضحت الآية 31 من سورة النور خصال الحياء عند المرأة بترتيبها الذى يبدأ بغض البصر ، وإن التزمت بغض البصر ، فسوف يهديها ذلك إلى باقى الخصال وهى حفظ الفرج وعدم إظهار زينتها إلا ماظهر منها بطبيعته انتهاءا بتغطية الشعر والرقبة بالحجاب .. وفى الآية الكريمة التى تسبقها مباشرة من سورة النور أوضح الله للمؤمنين من الرجال خصال الحياء التى تبدأ أيضا بغض البصر ...*





> أختي الكريمة ناتاليا..
> 
> فالحجاب حرية شخصية..
> أو بمعنى أصح الطاعة حرية شخصية .. لو اطاعت ربنا فجزاها الله خيراً و لو ما اطاعتش ربنا فأكيد ربنا هيحاسبها على ذنبها ده .. دي حاجة منها لربنا .. احنا مش بنتدخل فيها .. أي انها حاجة شخصية مش حاجة معروضة للناس علناً..


*وماقالته ريم جهاد هو صحيح تماما .. فالطاعة بما يعنى "طاع له طوعا" فى المعجم الوجيز تعنى : أتاه طائعا سهلا ؛ وتطوع للشيئ : زاوله اختيارا . وفى "لسان العرب" .. الطوع هو نقيض الكره ، مثل إفعل ذلك طوعا أو كرها بمعنى طائعا أو كارها . قال تعالى : " ثم استوى إلى السماء وهى دخان فقال لها وللأرض إئتيا طوعا أو كرها قالتا أتينا طائعين " .* 
*أى أن الطاعة فى جميع أحوالها هى نتيجة للإيمان أو للإقتناع أو نتيجة لهما معا ، وهى اختيار لايشوبه إكراه ، وهى تسليم عن اتفاق وعن صفاء ونقاء . وعكس الطاعة هو الإنقياد قهرا وإكراها ، أو جهلا وغباءً ، أو خوفا واستعبادا .*

*وإن كانت طاعة الإنسان لربه هى نتيجة للإيمان والعقيدة ، والعقيدة من اليقينيات الشخصية البحتة ، فإن طاعة الإنسان لإنسان آخر هى نتيجة للحب والإتفاق والإقتناع ، وطاعة المجتمع لأولى الأمر هى نتيجة للإقتناع بما يقدمه أولى الأمر من يقينيات منطقية وعملية يتفقون عليها ويقتنعون بها وهى بالمعنى السياسى إتفاق الأغلبية .*

*وإن كان مبدأ الدعوة إلى الدين الإسلامى هو أن لاإكراه فى الدين ، فلا يصح أن يكون هناك إكراها وإرهابا فى موضوع الحجاب .. وأن نترك شأن الحجاب خاضعا لمفهوم الطاعة كما أوضحناه ..* 

*وأنهى كلامى فى هذا الموضوع بقولى أنه لايصح فى أيامنا تلك التى امتلأت خزيا وعارا وهانت فيها أقدار الشعوب الإسلامية ، وانتهك فيها الصهاينة وراعى البقر الأمريكى حرمات بيوت المسلمين ، وجعل الموت يسكن ديارهم ويطارد أطفالهم .. فى تلك الأيام الأكثر بؤسا فى تاريخ المسلمين ، لايصح أن ننشغل بمعارك فرعية وأن نختزل الإسلام كله فى تلك المعارك ... ويجب فى شأن الحجاب أن نعتبر فى المرحلة الراهنة أن الحجاب الحقيقى الذى يجب أن نضعه على قمة أولوياتنا ولانمل الدعوة إليه هو الحجاب الذى يحمى شعوبنا الإسلامية والعربية من الخزى والعار والتخلف والفقر ومن عبث المجانين والماجنين من الصهاينة والأمريكان والمهرولين فى استسلام مخزى ومرذول إلى أحضانهم ...*

----------


## hany_yanoo85

السلام عليكم
اولا الحجاب مش فرض واللى عنده اية يقولها
ثانيا الحجاب شئ مظهرى فمنقدرش نقول ان اللى بيلبسه محترم او العكس 
المحجبات فيهن محترمات وفيهن ساقطات وكذلك الغير محجبات مع اختلاف النسبة بالتأكيد
ثالثا هو شئ بين الانسان و ربنا 
شكرا

----------


## somarye56

[quote=طائر الشرق;999367]اخى العزيز لا اعلم لم اخدت الامر على محمل الجدية ذلك  فى بداية حوارى وحول اكل الملبن ذلك  قصدت  ان ابعد عن حدة الحوار بطرفة مثل تلك  ولم اقصد الاهانة  مطلقا  فلك منى خالص التحية والتقدير 

واعتقد انك  لو قرات كل حواراتى حول ذلك الموضوع   ستجدنى لم اتطاول على شخص ابدا  فان الاحترام للنفس  موجود  وصيانة العقل   حاضرة  

انا لن ارد عن الموضوع فى ردى  ذلك نظرا لا كتفائى بما  قلت  ولكن اتيت  لاقول يا سيدى العزيز  ان لك من الحرية هنا مساحات  شاسعة فلتقول رايك ولا اقول  رايى   مهما كانا متعارضين  فالهدف من ذلك ان نصل لمنطقة تفاهم مشتركة   

وفى النهاية  الخلاف فى الراى لا يفسد  للود قضية  اتمنى لك التوفيق يا سيدى العزيز

تقبل  اجل احترامى  اليك يا ابن الابطال  

دمت بالخير
----------------
صديقي العزيز .. أشكر ردكم الكريم وأدبكم الرفيع وهذا ليس غريبآ عن أهلنا وأشقائنا أبناء مصر المحروسة والتواضع والشهامة والشجاعة هي من سجاياكم .. دمت ومصر بألف خير

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*انا في رأيي ..
ان الغير محجبة هي مرأة تخلت عن جزء من احترامها لذاتها أولاً ولدينها ثانياً 
وليس معني ذلك أن يتم وصفها بالغير محترمة بصورة مطلقة*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*أنا من جيل قديم شبابى كان فى الخمسينيات والستينيات حيث كانت مصر دولة غير حجابية*
*عكس أيامنا هذه والتى تحولت فيه مصر إلى دولة حجابية*
*وهذا الأسبوع شاءت الظروف أن أحضر إجتماعا خاص بهيئة تحرير إحدى المجلات الشبابية تحت التأسيس ووسط أكثر من عشرة فتيات محجبات كانت هناك فتاة عارية الذراعين و الكتفين كانت تجلس منزوية كالفأر المذعور......*


**
*نكته مصرية تم تعريبها*

----------


## سما الروح

*هاي ان الذي طرحتيه جدير بالمناقشة 
أنا رآي هو ليس شرط ان الفتاة الغير محجة غير محترمة 
ولكن هي غير متدينة بدين الذي انزلة الله وليس الفتاة المحجبة 
تتحجب كي تخفي بشاعتها وانما تتبع لتعاليم الدين وايضا حتى تخفي مفاتنها*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

*جوانب النقاش في الموضوع  ونائئجه

النتيجة الأولى
1- المرأة الغير محجبة إمراة غير محترمة
2- المرأة المحجبة محترمة

النتيجة الثانية
1- المرأة الغير محجبة المحترمة ينقصها بعض من الإحترام لدينها .
2- المرأة المحجبة قد تكون محترمة أو تتبع في ملبسها تقاليد مجتمعها .

النتيجة الثالثة 
 1- المرأة الغير محجبة إمرأة محترمة .
2- قليل من النساء المحجبات محترمات .

النتيجة العجيبة
1- المرأة الغير محجبة محترمة
2- المرأة المحجبة غير محترمة

أسئلة
هل يجب على المرأة المحجبة الغير محترمة أن تخلع عنها الحجاب لكي تصبح محترمة ؟
هل ستصبح المرأة الغير محجبة المحترمة  غير محترمة إذا ارتدت الحجاب ؟*

----------


## mohmed ali

اولا ابدى اعجابى الشديد بمعظم وجهات النظر المطروحه فى الموضوع ولى تعليق بسيط وباختصار شديد بس محتاج تفكير
اذاكانت البنت الغير محجبه محترمه فاولا بها انها تحترم ربها ودينها وتلتزم بالحجاب الذى هو فريضه بمعظم اراء الفقه ان لم يكن جميعها وانا لست متخصص لكنه شى بديهى
هذا رايى المتواضع

----------


## lachi-topnet

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



لبس الشعوب بأنواعه يعتبر منظر حضاري وتاريخي فأحيانا يتم التعرف على جنسية الشخص وبلده من خلال لبسه .

ولكن بعد ظاهرة الإنفتاح والعوامل التي أدت إلى جعل الكرة الأرضية كقريه واحده تداخلات الحضارات مع بعضها وغيرت أزياء وأشكال الملابس .

ولكن ...

هل أصبحت الملابس وسيلة لتحديد شخصية الانسان وأخلاقه ؟


الفتاة تلبس قصير وضيق =اخلاقها اكيد موش حلوة


الفتاة لبسها واسع= اخلاقها تمام 100 %


هل هكذا أصبحت الأحكام الآن .. ؟



وهل هي بنظركم صحيحه .. ؟

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اهلاً و مرحباً بك lachi-topnet

الأزياء وحدها لا تحكم علي الأشخاص لكنها جزء من الحكم

فليس كل من يلبس متحشم هو يتحلي بالأخلاق الفضيلة و العكس

و لكن نحن لنا الظاهر فلن ندخل في نفس كل إنسان لنعلم هل هو صالح ام لا فالله أعلم بالسرائر

فإذا كانت فتاة علي خلق و دين لماذا يكون مظهرها يوحي بغير ذلك؟؟

لماذا تعطي فرصة لأحد يفكر فيها غير ذلك؟؟ 

اسمح لي انا نقلت الموضوع لقاعة المناقشات 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## جيهان محمد على

فى الحقيقة أن أتفق تماماً مع الأخت العزيزة بوكى بوكى فالملابس طبعا تعتبر دليل غير مؤكد 
على خلق الإنسان ولكنها فى كل الأحوال مؤشر مهم لنا لمعرفة خلق هذا الانسان ومهما قولنا
ونصحنا بعضنا البعض أن لا نأخذ بالمظاهر ولا بالملبس إلا أن هذا لا يحدث فى الواقع دائماً
طريقة اللبس ودرجة إحتشامه توحى لنا بأشياء وأشياء كثيرة عن أخلاق هذا الشخص...
ولذلك لابد أن تعبر طريقة لبسنا وليس ملابسنا فقط بل طريقة الكلام والمشى وكل شئ ظاهر منا
عن ما تحتويه نفوسنا من أخلاق وفضائل....
كل الشكر لك أخى على فكرتك التى طرحتها للنقاش وأرجو أن تتقبل مرورى وتحياتى....,,

----------


## the_chemist

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> اهلاً و مرحباً بك lachi-topnet
> 
> الأزياء وحدها لا تحكم علي الأشخاص لكنها جزء من الحكم
> 
> فليس كل من يلبس متحشم هو يتحلي بالأخلاق الفضيلة و العكس
> 
> و لكن نحن لنا الظاهر فلن ندخل في نفس كل إنسان لنعلم هل هو صالح ام لا فالله أعلم بالسرائر
> ...


الأخت بوكى

أشاركك الرأى و أتفق معك تماما

فهل عندما أرى فتاة تلبس ملابس تصف مفاتنها كيف أغض نظرى عنها و لو غضضت بصرى أنا فهل كل الشباب سيغض بصره
إنظر أنت كم من شاب سيُفتتن بها و لو كان ذاهبا للصلاة و قلبه ضعيف فسيبتعد عن الصلاة
قل لى بالله عليك كم من الذنوب ستتحمله هى في سبيل أن تلبس ملابس فاتنة و هل صلاتها ستمنع هذه الذنوب عنها

يا سادة دعونا ننظر للموضوع نظرة كلية و ليست جزئية

بمعنى فتاة علي خلق و دين لابد أن تحافظ علي أخلاق الآخرين

أما من تلبس ملابس محتشمة و هى ليست علي خلق فعقابها علي الله 

شكرا

----------


## mokhtarmapman

يا أخى انا احترم كل الناس على اختلاف مظاهرهم ، وأشكالهم وألوانهم ، أحترم المنقبة وأحترم غير المحجبة ، ولا داعى أن نضع احكام مسبقة من واقع ثقافتنا ونجعلها تؤثر فى قراراتنا ، والعبرة ليست بالمظهر كما يقولون وانما بالجوهر يا اخى ....

----------


## طائر الشرق

> السلام عليكم
> اولا الحجاب مش فرض واللى عنده اية يقولها
> ثانيا الحجاب شئ مظهرى فمنقدرش نقول ان اللى بيلبسه محترم او العكس 
> المحجبات فيهن محترمات وفيهن ساقطات وكذلك الغير محجبات مع اختلاف النسبة بالتأكيد
> ثالثا هو شئ بين الانسان و ربنا 
> شكرا


السيد  هانى  اخى العزيز والله قبل اختفائى  كنت قد  قررت عدم الادلاء باى مشاركة هنا   بعد ان تم فهمه بشكل  خاطئ

لكن حضورى هنا كان دائم لرؤية الاراء  لكن رايك انت استوقفنى  باهمية  فانت الوحيد الذى خالفت  كل اعضاء  المنتدى بقولك ان الحجاب ليس  فرض

من قال  لك  ذلك   لست انا او انت اهلا للحكم او الافتاء بذلك  لقد اجمعت الامة كلها على ان الحجااااب فررررررررررض   على كل مسلمة  بالغة عاقلة 

من اول الائمة الاربعة الى ان  محمد حسان واعلماؤنا الاجلاء حاليا

كل اللى هنا  متفقين معايا على انه فرض حتى اللى مخالفين لرايى  كلامك يذكرنى  بتلك الكاتبة اقبال بركة

عندما اطلقت كتابا  حاولت فيه باستماتة ان تثبت بادلة ان الحجاب ليس فررض بل عبادة و  كانت ادلتها وبالا عليها  وردت هى على نفسها فيها

اخى  الادلة كثيرة  قوله تعالى (وليضربن  بخمرهن على  جيوبهن)

واحاديث كثيرة  ابحث عن اى كتاب فقه   ستجد الادلة وافية

هدانى الله واياك

----------


## R17E

و الله أنا أظن أن الموضوع بأكمله يتوقف علي فهمنا لمعني كلمة محترمه ..؟؟

----------


## hany_yanoo85

السلام عليكم
تحياتى لك يا طائر الشوق
اولاً مش مهم اتفق مع الناس او اختلف المهم مين عنده الحجة 
ثانياً قوله تعالى: (وليضربن بخمرهن على جيوبهن)صدق الله العظيم
تفسر كلمة جيوبهن بمعنى صدر المرأة مش معنى رأسها
ثالثاُ حدثنى عن الأحاديث التى تفرض الحجاب إذا كنت تثق من وجودها
دمتم بكل ود
هانى يس

----------


## R17E

> السلام عليكم
> 
> ثانياً قوله تعالى: (وليضربن بخمرهن على جيوبهن)صدق الله العظيم
> تفسر كلمة جيوبهن بمعنى صدر المرأة مش معنى رأسها


يقولون 
لو سكت كل من لا يعرف لسقط الخلاف
لماذا إذا لم تفسر لنا " و ليضربن" ؟؟؟

----------


## sameh atiya

> يقولون 
> لو سكت كل من لا يعرف لسقط الخلاف
> لماذا إذا لم تفسر لنا " و ليضربن" ؟؟؟


 :y:   :y:   ::   ::  
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## طائر الشرق

> السلام عليكم
> تحياتى لك يا طائر الشوق
> اولاً مش مهم اتفق مع الناس او اختلف المهم مين عنده الحجة 
> ثانياً قوله تعالى: (وليضربن بخمرهن على جيوبهن)صدق الله العظيم
> تفسر كلمة جيوبهن بمعنى صدر المرأة مش معنى رأسها
> ثالثاُ حدثنى عن الأحاديث التى تفرض الحجاب إذا كنت تثق من وجودها
> دمتم بكل ود
> هانى يس


اخى  لست فى مجال لطرق باب الافتاء

ان كنت تريد المجادلة فاذهب لامام مسجدك او افتح اى كتاب دينى عن الحجاب اى كتاب واتحداك ان لقيت فيه خلاف على فرضية الحجاب

----------


## Snap

> اخى لست فى مجال لطرق باب الافتاء
> 
> ان كنت تريد المجادلة فاذهب لامام مسجدك او افتح اى كتاب دينى عن الحجاب اى كتاب واتحداك ان لقيت فيه خلاف على فرضية الحجاب


الحجاب فرض والنقاب مستحسن ولكنه ليس بفرض حيث الوجه والكفين للتعامل ويكون ذلك بعفه وملابس فضفاضة دون تبرج والحجاب فيما أراه تلك الأيام في أسوأ حالاته .
تحياتي  :f:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*بغض النظر عن الحجاب فرض أو غير فرض*
*بغض النظر عن الحجاب له صله بصفة الإحترام أو لا يمت للإحترام بصلة.*

*فالمسألة كلها نسبية* 

*مجتمع أغلبيته الحجاب تصبح غير المحجبه فى هذا المجتمع شاذة سواء كانت محترمه أو غير محترمه*
*مجتمع أغلبيته تدين بالإسلام والأقلية فيه غير مسلمة ماذا عن هذه الأقلية أهى غير محترمه؟!*

*فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية (مطلوب دعم من العزيزة أوشا) على سبيل المثال لا الحصر هناك نساء على درجة كبيرة من الإحتشام لو ظهرت بينهم فتاه لعوب ترتدى الملزق و المقصع والقصير ماذا سيكون رد فعل المحتشمات؟!*

*ألن يخشوا على أزواجهن من فتنة تلك الفتاه اللعوب؟!*
**
 
 
*متحجبات غير مسلمات* 
**
*موقف المتحجبات من غير المتحجبه فى العالم الغربى* 

*الأوضاع نسبية سواء كن محتشمات أو متحجبات...أليس كذلك؟!*


*ماذا عن نساء متحجبات يضعن المانيكير الأحمر فى أصابع أقدامهن ويرتدين أحذية مفتحه تظهر جمال أصابع أقدامهن وخصلات شعورهن تتدلى من حجابهن ؟!*


*نعم الله سبحانه علام بما فى القلوب والنفوس والعقول ولكن الحجاب وإرتدائه يجب أن يكون له دليلا إسلاميا يكون مزود بالصور تسترشد به نساء الإسلام حتى لا يكون بينهن نصف محجبه أو ربع محجبه أو حتى 99% محجبه!*


*نريد حجابا محترما 100% لا يظهر خصلات الشعر ولا أصابع القدم تكون فيه البنطلونات واسعه فضفاضه وتكون البلوزة أو الجاكت غطاء وستر لمفاتن وتقاطيع جسد المرأة مع البعد عن البودى والماكياجات الصارخة على الوجه.*

*ملحوظة عابرة*

*بالأمس فى شارع عدى أمام مستشفى التأمين الصحى المتفرع من شارع التحرير بالدقى كان هناك رجل وامرأة من الخواجات والمرأة ترتدى شورتا ساخنا ... شئ عادى خالص طالما نحن فى الصيف وكمان فى شهر يوليو وشاطئ مارينا بالساحل الشمالى على بعد دقائق من ميدان المساحة أقصد شاطئ المساحة! ...ومرت المرأة الخواجاية بهدوء وأعين المارة بالشارع تحسدها لإستطاعتها بذكاء تحسد عليه مكافحة حر جهنم القاهرة فى الصيف حين كنا نتصبب عرقا على عكسها تماما...يا ترى ما هو سر تلك المرأة التى لا تتصبب عرقا؟!*

*أهى الغير محترمة أم نحن الغير محترمين الذين تركناها تمشى عارية هكذا فى الشارع المصرى وعندما وصلت إلى ميدان المساحة فى نهاية شارع عدى أنطلق آذان صلاة العصر مدويا فى مكبرات الصوت...فأنطلق الجد مع حفيده لصلاة العصر فى المسجد....وبكده تبقوا أنتم أكيد أكيد فى مصر!*

----------


## محمد احمد سعيد

بص مش شرط المحجبات تكون محترمات مفى محجبات و بتشتم و بتسب بالدين و فى غير محجبات محترمات لاتسب بالدين و هناك بعض  محجبات يلبسن الحجاب لينظن الناس انهن متدينات و لاكن الغير متحجبات غير متدينات هذا رأيى الشخصى

----------


## ايهاب

السلام عليكم
اخترصلكم الكلام ده كله في كلمتين اتنين
للاسف المجتمع الاسلامي النهارده بفكره وحضارته اصبح مجتمع شهواني جنسي
قائم علي كبح جماح الغرائز الجنسيه فقط
انا لا اجهل المجتمع ولكن الوم العلماء والمثقفين
الي يتحجب يتحجب والي مش عاوز هو حر
نمشي في الشوارع نلاقي الي يقول اختاه الحجاب قبل الحساب
اختاه الخمار الشرعي
علشان اشرحلكم المواضيع دي كلها واصولها انا واثق انكم حتهاجموني وتكفروني كمان
لكن اقولكم علشان ابحث اي موضوع لابد له عده نقاط
الحجاب ده يعني ايشارب او طرحه
بيغطي ايه
بيغطي الشعر
في ناس مفكره فكرها سطحي جدااااااااا واول ما تقولها اي واحده مش محجبه يقولك تلبس ضيق تمشي عريانه مش عارف ايه
طيب ايه الي جاب موضوع تغطية الشعر مثلا لباقي الجسد متفهمش
المهم نرجع لموضوعنا
زمان امهاتنا كانوا مش محجبين كانوا اعتي الرجال يكلمهم ويحط وشه في الارض 
النهارده بتكون منقبه وعيني في عينها
ومتفكروش العيون دي ملهاش دور جنسي مش بيقولوا لو واحده حلوه عيونها ساحره
لابد من تطوير الفكر الاسلامي والبعد قليلا عن الاحاديث الضعيفة والرجوع الي القران الذي لم يحرف منه حرف
وللحديث بقية

----------


## محبة مصر الاولى

أولا قبل كل شيء أنا محتجبة. :f2: 

ولكن انعى نظرتنا القاصرة للأمور.
بالفعل الشكل يعبر عن المضمون.
ولكن ليس في كل الحالات .
فمجتمعاتنا بالأصل تمر بخلل في هذه المسألة فتجد من يربي اللحية هو الذي يكذب ويهزأ.
وعلى العكس تجد المرأة الغير المحتجبة اقرب إلى الأخلاق وإلى طيبة القلب من المحتجبة.

إذا الحكم على الشكل فقط هو حكم ناقص والحكم على الجوهر فقط هو حكم مختذل نحتاج إلى الإثنين سويا .
سنجد بعد ذلك من يكفر المرأة نتيجة عدم حجابها وهذا حاصل بالفعل ، والأغرب أن كثير من الدعاة يستخدموا هذا الأسلوب الهجومي والمنفر من الدين بدل من احتواء المرأة أو المذنب وتعريفها بخطأها دون الهجوم عليها
المرأة الغير محتجبة هي مرأة محترمة لم تجد من يهديها إلى الصواب ،ولم يشرح الله صدرها لجميع الفرائض .
المرأة المحتجبة في بعض الحالات الغير محترمة أيضا هي نتاج من المجتمع الذي يمر بخلل في مسألة الشكل والمضمون، وهي تحتاج إلى من يشد بأزرها ويعلمها أين يكمن العيب؟
وفي النهاية الحجاب فرض من الفرائض لا يرتبط بالاحترام أو غيره بل يرتبط بعلاقة كل مرأة بربها.

----------


## محبة مصر الاولى

أولا قبل كل شيء أنا محتجبة. :f2: 

ولكن انعى نظرتنا القاصرة للأمور.
بالفعل الشكل يعبر عن المضمون.
ولكن ليس في كل الحالات .
فمجتمعاتنا بالأصل تمر بخلل في هذه المسألة فتجد من يربي اللحية هو الذي يكذب .
وعلى العكس تجد المرأة الغير محتجبة اقرب إلى الأخلاق وإلى طيبة القلب من المحتجبة.

إذا الحكم على الشكل فقط هو حكم ناقص والحكم على الجوهر فقط هو حكم مختذل نحتاج إلى الإثنين سويا .
سنجد بعد ذلك من يفسق المرأة نتيجة عدم حجابها ويدعي دخولها النار ، وهذا حاصل بالفعل ، والأغرب أن كثير من الدعاة يستخدموا هذا الأسلوب الهجومي والمنفر من الدين  :Ranting2: بدل من احتواء المرأة أو المذنب وتعريفها بخطأها دون الهجوم عليها.
المرأة الغير محتجبة هي مرأة محترمة لم تجد من يهديها إلى الصواب ،ولم يشرح الله صدرها لجميع الفرائض .
المرأة المحتجبة في بعض الحالات الغير محترمة أيضا هي نتاج من المجتمع الذي يمر بخلل في مسألة الشكل والمضمون، وهي تحتاج إلى من يشد بأزرها ، ويعلمها أين يكمن العيب؟وكلنا بشر لنا عيوبنا ومميزاتنا 
وفي النهاية الحجاب فرض من الفرائض لا يرتبط بالاحترام أو غيره بل يرتبط بعلاقة كل مرأة بربها.

----------


## rosey19

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله..

  انا سيده محجبه واديت فريضه حج بيت الله والحمد لله.

  نعم الحجاب احيانا يمنع الاخرين من النظر للبنت نظره غير محببه...ولكن احترام البنت لنفسها ياتى منها هى من شخصها

  وتربيتها اولا واخيرا

   لانى احيانا وللاسف   .......نعم للاسف الشديد جدا....اشاهد بنات محجبات ولكن؟؟؟؟؟

   الحجاب برئ منهم ..يلبسن ملابس تصف اكثر مما تستر.

     هل الحجاب غطاء للشعر فقط؟؟؟؟؟

  طبعا لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  لا.....
     وطبعا الحجاب فرض
   لكن الاحترام  بيجى من البنت لنفسها  ولغيرها  وطبعا من التصرفات.

   (اللهم اجعلنا من الذين يستمعون القول فيتبعون احسنه)

  اللهم استرنا فوق الارض وتحت الارض ويوم العرض عليك يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
موضوع مهم جدااااااااااااا اخى الفاضل ..
شكرا لطرحك القيم..
ويبقى السؤال المهم هل البنت الغير محجبه غير محترمه؟
اكيد لا طبعا البنت بحيائها والتزامها واخلاقها ...
براى البنت المحترمه هى الفتاه الملتزمة بكل مناهج الاسلام .
ولكن الفتاه المحجبه بتكون اكتر التزاما وحياء عن الفتاه الغير محجبه .. ولكن ايضا ليس كل الفتايات المحجبات ملتزمات ..
اسال الله تعالى الهدايه لى ولكل بنات المسلمين .
اللهم امين يارب العالمين.

----------

